# DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2018)

Nächsten Samstag, den 26. Mai, findet in Berlin die diesjährige Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV statt. Diesmal gibt es einen öffentlichen Teil für geladene Gäste und Presse. Angekündigt sind "zahlreiche hochkarätige Vertreter aus Politik und anderen Verbänden". Außerdem wird Matze Koch einen Vortrag halten zu "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft". Ich gehe natürlich hin und bin schon sehr gespannt. Schade, dass ich bei der eigentlichen Versammlung nicht mehr dabei sein darf (ist an der Stelle aber keine Kritik, ist nicht unbedingt üblich, externe Presse bei der ja nicht öffentlichen Mitgliederversammlung dabei zu haben). Besonders interessieren würde mich die Diskussion um eine Grundsatzposition, die Olaf Lindner aka tibulski hierangekündigt hatte. Zunächst sollte ja wohl eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben werden, da werde ich mal nachhaken (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337742). Auch habe ich läuten hören, dass das Bündnis Pro Angeln wohl Thema sein wird (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=338905). 

Ich werde berichten ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Bin ja mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt !


Und schön, dass du keine Vorverurteilungen mit in die Ankündigung bringst!


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Hallo Georg,
mal ne doofe Frage. Hätte die Redaktion der Fachzeitschrift ,,Rute & Rolle", welche ja ein Mitteilungsorgan des DAFV ist, nicht ein "Recht" auf das beiwohnen der nicht öffentlichen Versammlung?


----------



## Ørret (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Ich bin erstaunt das sie Matze dort reden lassen, da er beim Thema releasen ja wohl eine andere Meinung hat als der BV.....
Sollte der Verband tatsächlich doch noch langsam aufwachen?
Ich hab da meine Zweifel und bin mal gespannt.....


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@Peter: Nein. Ich bin Pressevertreter und nicht abgeordnerter (heißt gewählter!) Delegierter laut Satzung. Und auch wenn RuR vertragsgemäß die Mitteilungen des Verbandes druckt, sind wir NICHT das Mitteilungsorgand das DAFV. Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Unterschied, auf den ich immer sehr bestehe. Heißt nämlich, dass wir in "unserem" redaktionellen Teil vollkommen frei sind. Andersherum haben wir keinerlei Einfluss auf die Mitteilungen des DAFV. Wir stellen "nur" die Seiten und Verbreitung dafür zur Verfügung. 

Dass das nicht ganz leicht nachzuvollziehen ist, kann ich wiederum gut nachvollziehen. 



@Orret: Mal  ne ganz ernst gemeinte Frage: Hast Du irgendwo ne klare Position zum Zurücksetzen seitens des Verbandes gefunden? Das ist nämlich genau mein Punkt: So richtig finde ich nirgendwo, wofür der Verband eigentlich stehen will. Vielleicht habe ich es aber auch verpasst.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Auch habe ich läuten hören, dass das Bündnis Pro Angeln wohl Thema sein wird


Haben sie's etwa schon aufgekauft? :q



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hast Du irgendwo ne klare Position zum Zurücksetzen seitens des Verbandes gefunden?


M.W.n. gibt es keine verfasste offizielle Position. 
Sie sind klaren Aussagen ja immer ausgewichen. 
Angepolizische Grundsätze, die schon vor der Fusion entstehen sollten, wurden nie festgelegt.

Um die LVs nicht zu verprellen, gibt es m.W.n. nur Aussagen einzelner Personen, in denen immer wieder nur die Verwertung als Grund genannt wird.

Spahn ist 1x gegenüber einem Medium konkreter geworden und hat von "Angeln NUR zur Verwertung" gesprochen (gibt es in den Tiefen des Boards einen Thread zu).
Das wurde trotz vieler Nachfragen nie offiziell zurück genommen.

Solltest du doch Konkreteres finden, gib bitte hier eben Laut, würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Hallo,


*Zitat von Georg Baumann:*


> Das ist nämlich genau mein Punkt: So richtig finde ich nirgendwo, wofür der Verband eigentlich stehen will. Vielleicht habe ich es aber auch verpasst.


Immer diese Vorverurteilungen :q:q:q:q........


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hast Du irgendwo ne klare Position zum Zurücksetzen seitens des Verbandes gefunden? Das ist nämlich genau mein Punkt: So richtig finde ich nirgendwo, wofür der Verband eigentlich stehen will. Vielleicht habe ich es aber auch verpasst.




Wohl nicht verpasst und eben auch keine Vorverurteilung
 Die arbeiten noch daran laut Hr. Lindner:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337743

Aber die HV wird ja vll. Licht in's Dunkel bringen.


----------



## Ørret (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@ Georg .....Kati war schneller , den Spahn hätte ich auch genannt...
Mein LV  (Weser Ems) verkauft jedenfalls ganz klar die Angeln nur zur Verwertung Position. Was maßig ist und keine Schonzeit hat muß abgeschlagen werden!Das bringt mich dann zur nächsten Frage!
Wenn der BV irgendwann mal eine klare Position dazu gefunden haben sollte, müssen die Mitgliedsverbände diese Position dann automatisch auch vertreten ?

Gruß


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Nein - die sind nach wie vor selbstständig, können sich dann aber natürlich überlegen, ob sie noch im richtigen BV sind, wenn zentrale Positionen abweichen. Genau das macht es ja so schwer für einen so organisierten Bundesverband, einheitliche Positionen zu finden. Da kocht jeder Landesverband sein Süppchen und meint, dass die Kröten, die er bei sich im Laufe der Jahre schlucken musste, nun auch alle anderen zu schlucken haben. Das erfordert von allen Beteiligten schon auch ein großes Stück Kompromissfähigkeit. Ich bleibe aber dabei: Wenn ein Verband eine integrative Kraft entwickeln will, muss er ein klar erkennbares Profil haben. Derzeit wissen ja selbst die Hauptamtlichen nicht so richtig, welche Positionen sie denn nun zu vertreten haben und hangeln sich von Ast zu Ast. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@ Georg. Danke für die Antwort bezüglich meiner Frage.#6


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Da kocht jeder Landesverband sein Süppchen und meint, dass die Kröten, die er bei sich im Laufe der Jahre schlucken musste, ...


Das sind keine geschluckten Kröten,
denn die Akteure sind Überzeugungstäter!



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Derzeit wissen ja selbst die Hauptamtlichen nicht so richtig,  welche Positionen sie denn nun zu vertreten haben und hangeln sich von  Ast zu Ast. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck.


Die Hauptamtlichen haben die Position zu vertreten,
die das geschäftsführende Präsidium vorgibt.
Und speziell beim DAFV ist es noch einen Tacken verschärfter.
Am damaligen Ausschreibungsprofil für die Stelle des GFs,
war klar zu sehen, dass dieser nicht mal die Kompetenzen hat, die üblicherweise mit einer solchen Position verbunden sind.
Das ist ein Sachbearbeiterposten, mehr nicht.

Das Geschäftsführende Präsidium wiederum ist jeder festgeschriebenen Positionierung aus dem Weg gegangen.
Sicherlich um nicht bei Mitglieds-LVs anzuecken,
vielmehr aber, weil ihnen Positionen komplett am Hinterteil vorbei gehen, das ist denen egal!
Der Bundesverband verfolgt nur 2 Zwecke: 
den Selbsterhalt, 
und die Eigenprofilierung,
sonst nichts.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Es gab ja in der Vergangenheit bereits (kläglliche) Versuche einer Positionierung. Sind allesamt gescheitert, weil sich die Mitglieder nicht mal ansatzweise einigen konnten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Der DAFV hat wohl tatsächlich externe Berater angefragt um eine Verbandsstruktur mit Zielen zu erstellen. Ich  hatte zu diesem Thema eine Terminzusage bei Seggelke in Berlin, der sich zwar wunderte über meine Anfrage aber trotzdem zu einem Termin bereit war. Den musste ich leider krankheitsbedingt absagen.
Wenn sich da in absehbarer Zeit nichts bewegt wegen Zielen werde ich nochmals wegen einem Termin nachfragen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat wohl tatsächlich externe Berater angefragt um eine Verbandsstruktur mit Zielen zu erstellen.


Nach 5 Jahren können die nicht sagen, wozu es sie überhaupt gibt. #q#q#q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren können die nicht sagen, wozu es sie überhaupt gibt. #q#q#q



Aus diesem Grund ist auch die JHV, dieses nicht mal 10% der Angler umfassenden Verbandes, gänzlich irrelevant. #c


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Leider nicht ganz.
Noch versteht Politik diese Ruine als Ansprechpartner für Angler.
So gesehen gut, dass die mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind und keinen Lobbyismus betreiben, was könnten sie für weitere Schäden anrichten...
Dass Korte & Hocker da nun auf Einladung hingehen, sehe ich als reine Showveranstaltung.

Der (Mod: Ausdruck gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten) Laden muss endlich weg!


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Wie gesagt fand heute Vormittag der öffentliche Teil der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV statt. Während die Delegierten nun in der verbandsinternen Versammlung hocken, möchte ich eine Zusammenfassung geben. 
  Letztes Jahr war ich zum ersten Mal auf der Hauptversammlung des DAFV und hatte ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen den Eindruck, bei einem kleinen Ortsverein zu sein: Keine politischen Grußworte, alles etwas provinziell und unstrukturiert. Das war heute ganz anders. Es waren Vertreter aus fast allen Parteien anwesend sowie aus Verwaltung und Wissenschaft. Die Grußworte waren nicht zu lang und gut auf den Punkt. Ich war positiv überrascht. Folgende Vertreter sprachen zu den Anwesenden: 


-        Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin DAFV (Begrüßung und Schlussworte) 
-        Gerd Conrad, BMEL, Referat Fischereistruktur- und marktpolitik, Meeresumweltschutz
-        Dr. Michael von Abercron, MdB für die CDU,  Ausschuss Ernährung und Landwirtschaft
-        Dr. Gero Hocker, MdB für die FDP, Ausschuss Ernährung und Landwirtschaft
-        Jan Korte, MdB für Die Linke, 1. Parlamentarischer Geschäftsführer
-        Fred Bloot, Präsident European Anglers Alliance
-        Dr. Uwe Brämick, Institut für Binnenfischerei
-        Matze Koch, Angeljournalist: „Wie kriegen wir das Angeln in die Mitte der Gesellschaft?“ 



   Ich möchte Euch nicht mit einer Zusammenfassung aller Grußworte langweilen, sondern hangele mich thematisch an den wichtigsten Punkten entlang. Es wird auch so lang genug … 



*BAG LIMIT: *Die schlechte Nachricht vorab. Auch 2019 wird das Bag Limit nicht fallen. Allerdings ist Gerd Conrad sehr zuversichtlich, dass es angehoben werden wird. „Wir drängen darauf, dass das Limit für Angler angehoben wird, wenn die Quote für die Fischerei insgesamt steigt.“ Darauf deutet derzeit alles hin, da der starke 2016er Jahrgang nächstes Jahr reif für die fischereiliche Nutzung sein wird. Wie hoch das Limit dann sein wird, kann derzeit noch niemand sagen. Es wird von 8-10 Fischen pro Angler und Tag gemunkelt. Conrad machte allerdings eine wichtige Einschränkung: „Derzeit hören wir Gerüchte, dass schon jetzt viele zu kleine Fische einfach über Bord gehen.“ Er schilderte eine illegale Praxis, die ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz verstanden habe. Ergebnis ist aber: Die Kontrolleure kriegen es nicht immer mit, wenn zu kleine Dorsche von Berufsfischern einfach ins Meer „entsorgt“ werden. Wenn das in Größenordnungen stattfindet, wird bereits jetzt der Jahrgang 2016 so dezimiert, dass der Bestand doch nicht so gut sein wird wie gehofft. Das könnte dazu führen, dass die Quoten doch nicht angehoben werden und die Angler somit auch in die Röhre gucken. Heißt konkret: Die Angler müssten dann die Zeche für illegale Machenschaften einiger Berufsfischer zahlen. Ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie sehr mich das ANK…!!! Die Empfehlungen der ICES stehen noch aus – ich bin gespannt … Conrad sagte außerdem, dass der 2017er Jahrgang offensichtlich wieder deutlich schwächer sei, weswegen 2020 das Bag Limit dann strenger ausfallen könne. Ich höre da heraus, dass es keine Bestrebungen gibt, das Bag Limit abzuschaffen, sondern dass von Jahr zu Jahr die Höhe festgelegt werden soll. In einem persönlichen Gespräch habe ich ihm gesagt, dass aus Sicht der Angler ein Bag Limit insgesamt nicht zielführend sei. Ich habe ihn außerdem auf die mit der Angelei verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Effekte angesprochen und gesagt, dass u. a. Kutterkapitäne sehr unter dem Limit zu leiden hätten. Er hat sich das angehört, inhaltlich aber nicht näher geäußert. 




*AAL-MANAGEMENT *Das Thema wurde von allen Anwesenden angesprochen. Fakt ist, dass es dem Aal schlecht geht. Fakt ist, dass etwas passieren muss. Was genau, weiß aber niemand so richtig. Klar ist, dass die Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer verbessert werden muss. Dr. Brämick legte dar, dass es die technischen Möglichkeiten durchaus gibt, diese oftmals aber nicht umgesetzt würden. Darüber hinaus weiß man noch zu wenig über den Fisch, als dass man wirklich effiziente Maßnahmen fassen könne. Dr. Brämick legte den derzeitigen Stand der Forschung dar. Da ist in den letzten einiges passiert, aber vieleerss ist nach wie vor im Dunkeln. 
  Gerd Conrad erinnerte daran, dass es vom 1. November 2018 bis 31. Januar 2019 ein Fangverbot für Aale in Meeresgewässern gelte. Derzeit werden die Managementpläne der Bundesländer überarbeitet, da einige das festgelegte Ziel von 40% abwandernder Blankaale verfehlten. Welche Maßnahmen vorgeschlagen würden, wisse er noch nicht. Er könne sich aber vorstellen, dass auch für Süßwasser solche Fangverbote kommen könnten. In Polen gelte das bereits. Dort gibt es außerdem ein Bag Limit für Angler in Höhe von 2 Aalen pro Person und Tag. 
  Diesem Ansatz widersprach Jan Korte von Die Linke deutlich. „Hier sollen diejenigen bestraft werden, ohne deren Engagement es in weiten Teilen Deutschlands keine Aale mehr gäbe. Das ist hirnrissig.“ 
   Dr. Brämick bestätigte, dass es ohne die Besatzmaßnahmen der Angler in vielen Teilen des Landes schon lange keine Aale mehr gäbe. Der Besatz sei eine Voraussetzung dafür, dass die 40 Prozent-Quote erreicht werde. Ob dies aus Bestandssicht allerdings sinnvoll ist, lässt sich noch nicht so sicher sagen. Es geht um den Netto-Nutzen. Anstatt also Glasaale zu fangen und irgendwo einzusetzen inkl. der damit verbundenen Mortalität, könnte es evtl. sinnvoller sein, die Aale einfach in Ruhe zu lassen. Dies werde derzeit erforscht, ist aber nicht einfach festzustellen. 



*Naturschutverordnung/Schutzgebiete: *GerdConrad äußerte den Unmut seines Hauses über die Verordnung des Umweltministeriums (Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee, u. a. im Fehmarnbelt). Sein Haus war und ist dagegen. Oft wird kritisiert, dass bislang die Berufsfischer von den Verboten ausgenommen seien. „Das ist in der Tat widerinnig“, sagte Conrad. „Aber auch da werden Einschränkungen bzw. Verbote kommen. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.“ Daran werde gearbeitet, da die Berufsfischer aber EU-Richtlinien unterliegen, dauere da das Verfahren deutlich länger. Auch das habe ich im Detail nicht verstanden, aber es ist hängen geblieben, dass die Fischerei in den Zonen auch bald für die Berufsfischer dicht sein werden. Ob ich mich darüber freuen soll, weiß ich nicht. Es ist zwar gerechter, aber besser wäre, wir dürften ALLE da fischen/angeln. 
   Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat nur Jan Korte explizit die Problematik von Natura2000 und den weiteren, drohenden Verboten angesprochen. Er sagte, dass da etwas gewaltig in Schieflage geraten sei und nannte das Beispiel eines Vereins, der 40 Jahre ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet hat und nun ein Betretungsverbot ausgesprochen bekommen hat, da dort eine seltene Pflanze blüht. „Die wächst da aber ja nur, WEIL der Verein so verantwortungsvoll bewirtschaftet hat“, so Korte. Was man dagegen konkret machen kann, sagte er allerdings nicht.


*KORMORAN *Hier waren sich alle einig, dass die Population begrenzt werden muss. Von Abercron sagte: „Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir mit unseren Besatz- und Erhaltungsmaßnahmen für bedrohte Fischarten nur teures Vogelfutter produzieren.“ Gero Hocke kündigte an, im Bundestag eine Initiative für ein flächendeckendes Kormoranmanagement einzubringen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dazu in näherer Zukunft mehr Informationen bekommen kann und werde natürlich berichten. Ich bin neugierig, wie das rechtlich umgesetzt werden kann/soll. 



*PETA:* Hier lief vor allem Matze Koch zu Hochform auf. Er machte deutlich, dass das ALLE Angler angeht. „Die zeigen nicht nur die Angler an, die Fische zurücksetzen, die wollen das Angeln insgesamt verbieten.“ Dazu spielte er eine Filmsequenz ein, in der ein hoher Peta-Vertreter sagte, dass das Angeln abgeschafft werden soll. Im ersten Schritt müsse man dafür die Angler in der Gesellschaft „stigmatisieren“. Heißt konkret: So lange mit Dreck bewerfen, bis etwas kleben bleibt. Um zu zeigen, dass die militanten Tierrechtler das Leben fast aller Bundesbürger drastisch einschränken, nannte Matze einige Forderungen von Peta: Abschaffung von Jagd, Angeln und Nutztierhaltung (wenig überraschend, Abschaffung von Bienenhaltung (Massentierhaltung), Reit-Verbot (die armen Pferde werden gequält), Abschaffung von Haustieren einschließlich von Blindenhunden (Unterdrückung des Tieres). 
   Den FDP-Antrag zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit begrüßten sowohl von Abercron als auch Jan Korte. Korte machte allerdings die Einschränkung, dass die Regelung schnell auch mal ein Bumerang werden könne und z. B. Angelvereine, die verurteilt werden (Gemeinschaftsfischen o. ä.) die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren könnten. Hier müsse noch gesprochen werden, wie man das verhindern könne. Gero Hocke schüttelte bei den Worten Kortes vehement den Kopf. Leider hatte ich keine Gelegenheit mehr, mit ihm zu sprechen. Es hätte mich interessiert, was er darauf zu sagen hat. Ich werde versuchen, ihn in den nächsten Tagen mal zu erreichen und eine Aussage dazu zu bekommen. Gero Hocke äußerte sich in seinem Grußwort zuversichtlich, dass sein Antrag eine Mehrheit finden könne. Die CDU unterstützt ihn, die SPD ist wohl noch unentschlossen. Wäre ja mal was. Besonders gefreut hat mich, dass einige Abgeordnete wohl schon von einer „Email-Flut“ zu dem Thema berichteten. Das zeigt, dass die Kampagne Wirkung zeigt. Danke an alle, die ihre Abgeordneten angeschrieben haben! Weitermachen – die Macht sind wir! 



*ARBEITSGRUPPE ANGELN: *Jan Korte kündigte an, über die Parlamentarischen Geschäftsführer eine Abfrage unter den Abgeordneten zu starten, wer alles Angler ist. Er möchte eine Arbeitsgruppe zum Thema Angeln einrichten, in der sich über Parteigrenzen hinweg zu dem Thema ausgetauscht wird. Daumen hoch! 



*VERBANDSARBEIT ALLGEMEIN: *Als Happach-Kasan Jan Korte begrüßte, erwähnte sie ein Interview in RUTE&ROLLE und sagte, darüber müsse man nochmal sprechen. Zur Erinnerung: Jan Korte hatte gesagt, auf Bundesebene sei der Verband „im parlamentarischen Raum kaum wahrnehmbar“. Den Ball nahm Korte in seinem Grußwort auf. Er forderte den DAFV auf, deutlicher zu werden und „uns (den Abgeordneten) Beine zu machen“. Ein Verband sei für alle Angler da und müsse auch mal klare Kante zeigen. 



*VORTRAG MATZE KOCH: *Ich gestehe, dass ich mich zunächst gefragt habe, was Matze Koch auf so einer doch eher politischen Veranstaltung beitragen kann. Er hat mich eines deutlich besseren belehrt. Auch wenn es inhaltlich wenig überraschend war (Angler müssen zusammen stehen und sich gegen PETA wehren), war es äußerst erfrischend. Matze ist ein herausragender Redner, der die Anwesenden mitriss. Zu Recht erhielt er reichlich Applaus. Seine Frau Moni hat fleißig gefilmt, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass wir das demnächst auf seinem Youtube-Kanal sehen können. Wir werden es dann verlinken. 



*REDE HAPPACH-KASAN: *Sie leitete Ihre Abschlussworte damit ein, dass es sehr undankbar sei, direkt nach Matze Koch zu sprechen. Sie sei keine gute Rednerin. Was soll ich sagen? Sie sollte Recht behalten. Sie arbeitete pflichtschuldig die Themen ab (Wasserkraft, Aal, Dorsch, Jugend, Kormoran, etc.). Mitreißend geht anders. Etwas fremdgeschämt habe ich mich, als sie an einer Stelle Beifall einforderte. Als der dann pflichtschuldig kam, sagte sie: „Na also, geht doch.“ Inhaltlich hat sie aus meiner Sicht keine Fehler gemacht, wurde aber auch nicht wirklich deutlich. Einmal mehr fehlten mir klare, mitreißende Ansagen, hinter denen sich Angler versammeln können. Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, dass es auch vielen Anwesenden so ging, aber das ist natürlich nur meine ganz eigene Einschätzung. 



*FLURFUNK: *Mitgliederentwicklung: Der Verband Rheinischer Fischer hat wohl seine Kündigung zurückgezogen. Einige Teilnehmer äußerten sich zuversichtlich, dass auch die Sachsen bald wieder in den DAFV eintreten werden. Sogar bei den Bayern gibt es wohl positive Signale. Abwarten … 
  Von mehreren Teilnehmern wurde die Stimmung auf der gestrigen Verbandsausschusssitzung als sehr positiv und lösungsorientiert beschrieben. Probleme wurden konstruktiv diskutiert. „Das wäre vor 2,3 Jahren so noch nicht möglich gewesen“, sagte ein Teilnehmer, der nicht zitiert werden möchte. 
  Was ich nach wie vor schmerzlich vermisse, sind klare Positionen, wie sie auch Jan Korte forderte. Hier ist man meinem Eindruck nach noch nicht weitergekommen. Vieles sei Ländersache und da könne der DAFV nicht vorschreiben, wie damit umgegangen wird. Grundsätzlich stimmt das natürlich, aber wer soll denn voranschreiten, wenn nicht ein Bundesverband? Ich glaube, dass der Verband Positionen so dringend braucht wie der Fisch das Wasser. Nur so kann er integrative Kraft entwickeln. Das heißt aber auch, dass man ggf. mal einem Mitgliedsverband vor den Kopf stoßen muss. Da sind wir wieder bei der Führungsfrage: Das geht nur mit einem/einer Vorsitzenden, die die Landesfürsten hinter sich sammelt. Das sehe ich derzeit nicht.


----------



## Ørret (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Danke für den Bericht Georg.....der Fisch fängt halt immer vom Kopf her an zu stinken, siehe BV...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *BAG LIMIT: *Die schlechte Nachricht vorab. Auch 2019 wird das Bag Limit nicht fallen. Allerdings ist Gerd Conrad sehr zuversichtlich, dass es angehoben werden wird. „Wir drängen darauf, dass das Limit für Angler angehoben wird, wenn die Quote für die Fischerei insgesamt steigt.“ Darauf deutet derzeit alles hin, da der starke 2016er Jahrgang nächstes Jahr reif für die fischereiliche Nutzung sein wird. Wie hoch das Limit dann sein wird, kann derzeit noch niemand sagen. Es wird von 8-10 Fischen pro Angler und Tag gemunkelt. Conrad machte allerdings eine wichtige Einschränkung: „Derzeit hören wir Gerüchte, dass schon jetzt viele zu kleine Fische einfach über Bord gehen.“ Er schilderte eine illegale Praxis, die ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz verstanden habe. Ergebnis ist aber: Die Kontrolleure kriegen es nicht immer mit, wenn zu kleine Dorsche von Berufsfischern einfach ins Meer „entsorgt“ werden. Wenn das in Größenordnungen stattfindet, wird bereits jetzt der Jahrgang 2016 so dezimiert, dass der Bestand doch nicht so gut sein wird wie gehofft. Das könnte dazu führen, dass die Quoten doch nicht angehoben werden und die Angler somit auch in die Röhre gucken. Heißt konkret: Die Angler müssten dann die Zeche für illegale Machenschaften einiger Berufsfischer zahlen. Ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie sehr mich das ANK…!!! Die Empfehlungen der ICES stehen noch aus – ich bin gespannt … Conrad sagte außerdem, dass der 2017er Jahrgang offensichtlich wieder deutlich schwächer sei, weswegen 2020 das Bag Limit dann strenger ausfallen könne. Ich höre da heraus, dass es keine Bestrebungen gibt, das Bag Limit abzuschaffen, sondern dass von Jahr zu Jahr die Höhe festgelegt werden soll. In einem persönlichen Gespräch habe ich ihm gesagt, dass aus Sicht der Angler ein Bag Limit insgesamt nicht zielführend sei. Ich habe ihn außerdem auf die mit der Angelei verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Effekte angesprochen und gesagt, dass u. a. Kutterkapitäne sehr unter dem Limit zu leiden hätten. Er hat sich das angehört, inhaltlich aber nicht näher geäußert.




Wenn der DAFV selbst keine Abschaffung fordert und eine Erhöhung für ausreichend hält, hat die Regierung leichtes Spiel. 



Die Berufsfischer machen demnach was sie wollen, bei den Anglern werden die Kontrollen verdoppelt und alle Angler pauschal unter Verdacht gestellt. Hat Herr Conrad denn Appplaus für die tolle Rede erhalten? Ich hätte den ausgebuht!

War das jetzt eine JHV der "Angelvertreter" oder ein politisches Schaulaufen? Boah, könnte ich abdrehen bei dem Müll!





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *Naturschutverordnung/Schutzgebiete: *GerdConrad äußerte den  Unmut seines Hauses über die Verordnung des Umweltministeriums  (Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee, u. a. im Fehmarnbelt). Sein Haus war  und ist dagegen. Oft wird kritisiert, dass bislang die Berufsfischer von  den Verboten ausgenommen seien. „Das ist in der Tat widerinnig“, sagte  Conrad. „Aber auch da werden Einschränkungen bzw. Verbote kommen. Das  ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.“ Daran werde gearbeitet, da  die Berufsfischer aber EU-Richtlinien unterliegen, dauere da das  Verfahren deutlich länger. Auch das habe ich im Detail nicht verstanden,  aber es ist hängen geblieben, dass die Fischerei in den Zonen auch bald  für die Berufsfischer dicht sein werden. Ob ich mich darüber freuen  soll, weiß ich nicht. Es ist zwar gerechter, aber besser wäre, wir  dürften ALLE da fischen/angeln.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat nur Jan Korte explizit die  Problematik von Natura2000 und den weiteren, drohenden Verboten  angesprochen. Er sagte, dass da etwas gewaltig in Schieflage geraten sei  und nannte das Beispiel eines Vereins, der 40 Jahre ein Gewässer  bewirtschaftet hat und nun ein Betretungsverbot ausgesprochen bekommen  hat, da dort eine seltene Pflanze blüht. „Die wächst da aber ja nur,  WEIL der Verein so verantwortungsvoll bewirtschaftet hat“, so Korte. Was  man dagegen konkret machen kann, sagte er allerdings nicht.




Ja, bei einer Veranstaltung für Angelfischer würde ich auch nicht sagen, dass man NICHT alles gegen die Verbote unternommen hat! Hat denn mal jemand nachgefragt, ob dass denn so von der neuen Regierung akzeptiert wird? Hat mal jemand nachgefragt, ob man weiterhin versuchen wird, etwas gegen diese irsinnigen Verbote zu unternehmen? Hat mal jemand nachgefragt, wie viele Menschen noch aus der Natur ausgesperrt werden sollen? Vermutlich nicht, denn man ist als DAFV ja ein Naturschutzverband und darf das nicht...


Ach ja, das Gerücht mit der Berufsfischerei hält sich schon lange....Hat er denn auch erzählt, was die Dänen davon halten und womit die Dänen gedroht haben? Vermutlich nicht und ich denke, dass ein Verbot niemals kommen wird, zumindest nicht für die Stellnetzfischerei, Da spielen die Dänen nämlich nicht mit!


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@Fisherbandit: Nachgefragt wurde nicht, ist bei Grußworten in dem Rahmen allerdings auch nicht üblich. Das "politische Schaulaufen" halte ich übrigens ganz unabhängig davon, welche Interessenvertretung die Veranstaltung macht, für sehr wichtig. So kriegt man die Politiker dazu, sich zu den Themen zu äußern und kann daran anknüpfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das "politische Schaulaufen" halte ich übrigens ganz unabhängig davon, welche Interessenvertretung die Veranstaltung macht, für sehr wichtig. So kriegt man die Politiker dazu, sich zu den Themen zu äußern und kann daran anknüpfen.




Ja, man kann oder könnte, aber....

 ... wir wissen ja alle, was in den letzten 5 Jahren für "Erfolge" erzielt wurden!

Und ob dann da auch noch die richtige Auswahl für ein "politisches Schaulaufen" getroffen wurde, ist auch fraglich. Ohne jemanden auf die Füße treten zu wollen, aber die Besetzung war dann eher wie bei "Big Brother".

Das Jan Korte angelt, wissen die sicherlich auch über das Anglerboard/ Thomas. Na klar setzt Jan sich für Angler ein, doch auch da darf und muss die Frage erlaubt sein, ob er denn etwas erreichen kann- und die Frage kann man erweitern, ob er innerhalb seiner Partei überhaupt für unsere Anliegen Gehör findet.

 Wir haben auch Anfragen von Parteien, doch da wissen wir, dass es sich nicht lohnt diese in Gespräche einzubinden oder einen etwas intensiveren schriftlichen Austausch zu starten. Das Ding würde im Landtag/ Bundestag und auf EU- Ebene verpuffen. Die Zeit nutze ich dann lieber und gehe angeln oder auch nur ein Bier in der Sonne trinken. In diesem Sinne- Prost!


Zu Bayern und Sachsen möchte ich noch anmerken, dass der DAFV vermutlich manche Dinge "wohlwollend" interpretiert hat #d.


----------



## Flussangler_58 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@Georg Baumann

Danke für deinen Bericht.
In vielen Dingen habe ich nichts anderes erwartet weil da von aktiven Leuten nichts passiert.


*BAG-LIMIT :* Anglerdemo unternimmt da wenigstens was, Klage. DAFV trifft sich und beschliesst ein anraten auf eine Erhöhung des BAG-LIMITS. So muss man sich auch nicht wundern das es so kommen wird.


*AAL-MANAGEMENT :* Mit der Einführung der WRRL weiss man doch das die Flüsse Durchgängig gemacht werden müssen, ist bis dato nicht passiert, somit werden Aale weiter verhächselt.
Bei den Glasaalen sollte mit Fangverboten hart durchgegriffen werden, gerade in den Flüssen wo man seit Jahrzehnten weis das die Aale aufsteigen.


Bezüglich Querbauwerke : Gab es hier nicht mal die Präsidentin des DAFV die dieses ganz oben auf ihrer Agenda hatte ? ( vielleicht herrscht da mittlerweile Alzheimer oder Demenz ) Geschafft hat sie in 5 Jahren dazu nichts*.*


*Naturschutverordnung/Schutzgebiete: *war nicht anders zu erwarten, wird noch ganz anders kommen



*KORMORAN : *Gab es hier nicht mal die Präsidentin des DAFV die dieses ganz oben auf ihrer Agenda hatte ?
( vielleicht herrscht da mittlerweile Alzheimer oder Demenz ) Geschafft hat sie in 5 Jahren dazu nichts*.*

*PETA : *das Matze Koch da was tut ist nur mehr als verständlich, das der DAFV seine Position des Aussitzens weiter behält stimmt nachdenklich. Aktuell gehe ich davon aus das wir noch viel mehr negatives lesen werden.


*ARBEITSGRUPPE ANGELN : *wird sich zeigen was da herauskommt, ca. 5 Mio Angler sind nur eine kleine Schnittmenge aus über 80 Mio, wofür man sich einsetzen wird.
Immerhin haben wir einen gewissen Größenunterschied zum Gegner und dazu noch einen Wirtschaftszweig. Nicht ausruhen ist angesagt. Lobbyarbeit.



*VORTRAG MATZE KOCH : *oh ich hab was positives gefunden, klasse.


*REDE HAPPACH-KASAN : *Sie bedankte sich für selber nicht erbrachte Leistungen ? Sie bedankte sich dafür das sie nicht gut reden kann ? Sie bedankte sich dafür das ihr Gefühl sagt das sie keine Anglerin ist ? Sie fordert für Pflichterfüllung Beifall ein, ohne was zu leisten ??? Keine klare Positionierung, keine Ansagen ? Da wundert sich diese Präsidentin des DAFV das man sie nicht empor hebt und ein Denkmal für sie errichtet ? Vielleicht sollte die Dame aus ihrem Gott-Modus sofort abtreten, zum Schutze der Angler, kaputt gemacht hat sie zu viel.


*FLURFUNK : *jedes Jahr das gleiche, vieles was angedeutet wird, Rheinischer Fischereiverband wundert mich nicht wenn die mit WuL zusammen weiter machen wollen.
Verbandsausschutzsitzung soll positiv und lösungsorientiert gewesen sein, Bravo !!! Was haben die all die Jahre gemacht ?
Jan Korte fordert : Klare Kante zeigen na das wäre was.
Ollo Kahn hätte gesagt : Eier ..... da braucht man Eier.
Bei vielen Verbandlern wünsche ich mir kein rückgratloses Verhalten in der Meinungsbildung / -findung.



Ich entschuldige mich für meine nachdenkliche ehrliche Art und Weise. Ich für meinen Teil kann mehr als gut nachvollziehen wie Du Georg dich bei einzelnen Themen gefühlt hast.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *BAG LIMIT: * Darauf deutet derzeit alles hin, da der starke 2016er Jahrgang nächstes Jahr reif für die fischereiliche Nutzung sein wird. ...
> 
> Conrad sagte außerdem, dass der 2017er Jahrgang offensichtlich wieder deutlich schwächer sei, weswegen 2020 das Bag Limit dann strenger ausfallen könne.



Nur mal für alle die, die meinen, dass da am Bag-Limit, in der Politik und in unserem glorreichen DAFV Experten sitzen:

Die Sagen also, dass die Angler vermutlich wieder mehr Dorsche im nächsten Jahr entnehmen können, weil der 2016er Jahrgang so stark war. Das war im übrigen der Jahrgang vor Einführung des Bag-Limits. - Dafür sollen es dann 2019 wieder weniger Entnahme werden, weil der Jahrgang nach Einführung des Bag-Limits so schwach war???!!! |bigeyes;+

Ist dann vielleicht auch mal einer auf diesen erkennbaren Unsinn "Bag-Limit eingegangen. Hat ein Funktionär mal richtig nachgehakt? 

Welchen empirisch ermittelbaren Einfluss hat das Bag-Limit dann auf den Bestand, wenn der 2016er Jahrgang stark ist und der 2017er schwach. Man könnte ja glatt auf die Idee kommen, das BAG-Limit schadet dem Dorsch. :q


----------



## bombe20 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

vielen dank georg, für deinen bericht. mich lässt das alles etwas resigniert und ratlos zurück. ich sehe bis heute keinen hebel um den dafv zum ernsthaften arbeiten zu bewegen. viel zu fett, viel zu satt ist der vorstand und seine mitarbeiter. man sollte ihnen das gehalt um die hälfte kürzen, bis sie bsw. das baglimit abgeschafft haben.
ich persönlich fühle mich angegriffen, wenn ich mit meinem hart erarbeitetem und zweckgebundenem geld leute durchfütter muß, die scheinbar leistungslos unter einem vorwand zu einem vermutlich stattlichem gehalt kommen. für mich erweckt sich da der eindruck der scharlatanerie. das ärgert mich!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ist dann vielleicht auch mal einer auf diesen erkennbaren Unsinn "Bag-Limit eingegangen. Hat ein Funktionär mal richtig nachgehakt?




Du bringst meinen Blutdruck gerade wieder in den roten Bereich! Die Pressemeldung vom 24. Mai zeigt doch, dass der DAFV das Baglimit akzeptiert hat. Warum sollen die also nachfragen?

Übrigens gab es da eine Erklärung für den starken 2016'er Jahrgang auf dem Flur in einer Kaffeepause, die der DAFV wohl akzeptiert haben soll |rolleyes. Der 2016'er Jahrgang ist durch das Baglimit so stark! Denn hätten wir kein Baglimit seit 01. Januar 2017, hätte Thünen die Dorsche ja im März und April 2017 gar nicht zählen können, da wir die im Februar alle weggefangen hätten. Deshalb wollen die im DAFV ja zusätzlich eine Schonzeit, damit Thünen im April zukünftig noch mehr Dorsche findet...Und weil die wohl die kleinen Dorsche auch mal übersehen, soll gleich noch das Mindestmaß hochgesetzt werden. Dann finden die noch mehr Dorsche. Ich kann diese wissenschaftliche Erklärung auch unterschreiben :vik:


----------



## bombe20 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Pressemeldung vom 24. Mai zeigt doch, dass der DAFV das Baglimit akzeptiert hat.


aus zeitgründen kann ich nicht so tief in der materie stecken wie du, sehe aber vorstand und enge mitarbeiter des dafv in der position einer genderprofessur. sie vertreten partikularinteressen, behaupten aber für die mehrheit zu spechen.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Danke für deine Mühe & die Zusammenfassung, Georg.

Lief ja so wie erwartet. 
Es werden ein paar Kühlerfiguren eingeladen, die teils aktuell in vieler Munde sind, die dürfen ihre Thesen präsentieren, gemacht wird damit wie immer ...nichts.
Der Zweck der Nummer ist klar, 
sich an Trends ran hängen, 
Aktivität aber nur vortäuschen.
Eine Show-Veranstaltung.

Bei allen angesprochenen Punkten hat der DAFV bisher
- nichts gemacht,
- den Schaden mit verursacht, selbst angestachelt und/oder vergrößert.
Glaubt denn wirklich jemand, es ändert sich etwas daran?
Warum sollte es das?
Notwendig wäre dazu die Einsicht, dass die bisherigen "Strategien" bisher nicht richtig/gut waren.
Wer nach solchen Zeichen sucht, findet nur das genaue Gegenteil, "wir sind super".
Eine Annahme, dass sich etwas ändern wird, basiert auf nichts als unbegründeter Hoffnung.

Die einzigen Aussagen von den Gästen, die mich ansprechen, sind die von Jan Korte, besonnen & hinterfragend.
*Dass ausgerechnet ein Politiker, 
**der ja Empfänger von Lobbyismus ist/sein sollte, *
*selbst im Bundetag aktiv werden muss (Arbeitsgruppe), 
**ist eine klatschende OHRFEIGE für den DAFV*; 
leider wird auch das nicht wahrgenommen, irgendwann ins Gegenteil verkehrt und als Erfolg des Bundesverbandes vereinnahmt.

Koch & Hocker surfen mir langsam zu viel auf der Aufmerksamkeitswelle, der ganze Hype hat für mich zu wenig Substanz, auch wenn er natürlich erstmal das Herz begeistert.
Ich hoffe, dass die Bedenken, die einige hier und Korte dort äußern, bedacht werden, sich im Nachhinein nicht bestätigen und der ganze Schuss nach hinten los geht.

Verbandsentwicklung:
- Dass die Rheinischen die Kündigung zurück ziehen, ist seit ihrer JHV bekannt, wurde hier im AB quasi live berichtet. Solange Karnevals-Büttenredner Gube das Regiment führt, wird sich daran auch wohl nichts ändern.
- Dass die Bayern auch eintreten, ist ein Gerücht, welches seit 5 Jahren kursiert; Bullshit und Nebelkerzen, die über die permanente Abdrift des DAFV in die Bedeutungslosigkeit hinwegtäuschen sollen.
- Dass Sachsen zurück kommt... es wurde Präsi Friedl Richter schon mal nachgesagt, dass er mit dem Gedanken liebäugelt, sein Präsidium und die Delegierten haben ihn jedoch eingefangen und deutlich auf den Topf gesetzt. Sehe keine Tendenz, dass die Truppe, die dort den Verstand vertritt, daran etwas ändern will.

Ansonsten die üblichen Faktenverdrehungen, Legenden, Lügen, Enttäuschungen.
*Insgesamt eine Veranstaltung, die den DAFV beschämt.*


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Notwendig wäre dazu die Einsicht, dass die bisherigen "Strategien" bisher nicht richtig/gut waren.



Strategie ist gut...Vogel Strauß macht das definitv zielführender.

Wenn unsre Präsine ja schon bekanntgab sie redet nicht so gern und fordert trotzdem Applaus ein für nicht erbrachte Leistung (scheint eh nen Fremdwort bei denen zu sein) und der Mob tut wie ihm befohlen...tja, damit ist doch eh schon alles gesagt. #q

Da brauch man auch nix weiter mehr erwarten, geschweige denn irgendeine Initiative von Innen heraus.
Dumm nur das von Außen aber auch nie was kommen wird, denn jedes BL backt einfach seine eigenen Kekse und interessiert sich gelinde gesagt nen Sch*** was andre machen.
Was wir in wenigen Jahren sehen werden ist ne totale Zersplitterung, jeder kümmert sich nur noch um die eigene Hütte und ist nen Tor ohne Torwart für diverse militanten Tierrechtler....denn die haben dann mehr wie nur einfaches Spiel.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was wir in wenigen Jahren sehen werden ist ne totale Zersplitterung, ...


Die Zersplitterung ist bereits Realtität.
Knapp 45% der Mitglieder zu Fusionszeiten sind raus.
Und das waren eh nur die Organisierten.

Der DAFV muss weg, so schnell wie möglich, dann findet sich m.M.n. recht schnell etwas Neues.
Und nach den 5Jahren+ Katastrophe kann es nur was Besseres werden.
Selbst wenn auch mittelfristig nichts Neues auf den Ebenen Bund/EU entsteht, wär das immer noch besser, als weiter mit dieser Katastrophe.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Hallo,




> Der DAFV muss weg, so schnell wie möglich, dann findet sich m.M.n. recht schnell etwas Neues. Und nach den 5Jahren+ Katastrophe kann es nur was Besseres werden. Selbst wenn auch mittelfristig nichts Neues auf den Ebenen Bund/EU  entsteht, wär das immer noch besser, als weiter mit dieser Katastrophe.




Die werden uns leider alles überleben,


weil die sie es schaffen, dem Einheitsmichel immer und immer wieder an der Nase rumzuführen.
weil wir keine kritische Presse haben
weil die ganze Struktur mit Angler und Bewirtschafter der reine Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Insgesamt eine Veranstaltung, die den DAFV beschämt.*



Nix Neues im Osten!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Hallo miteinander,

hier der Bericht des DAFV:

https://www.dafv.de/item/194-angeln-gehoert-zu-deutschland.html

>>> Noch mal zurück auf Anfang und lesen wie Georg die Veranstaltung wahrgenommen hat und wie der DAFV. 
Es ist übrigens völlig normal, dass jeder Mensch konkrete Situationen individuell wahrnimmt. Hat nichts zu bedeuten >>> aber ein guter Grund selbst nachzudenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Frau Dr. sagt öffentlich, sie habe das Baglimit 2016 verhindert.
Das sagt genug über ihre Wahrnehmungsfähigkeiten aus.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. sagt öffentlich, sie habe das Baglimit 2016 verhindert.
> Das sagt genug über ihre Wahrnehmungsfähigkeiten aus.



Das hat sie doch. Aber halt nur für 2016.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das hat sie doch. Aber halt nur für 2016.




Nein!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hier der Bericht des DAFV:
> 
> ...



Zitat: _Im Oktober wird über die Bewirtschaftung des Dorsches in der Ostsee  entschieden werden. Der DAFV hält das Bag-limit für ein wenig geeignetes  Instrument. Bereits im Gespräch mit den Abgeordneten des EU-Parlaments  Ulrike Rodust und Werner Kuhn in Wismar ist der DAFV dafür eingetreten,  dass die Angler analog zu den Erwerbsfischern an der Nutzung des  erholten Dorschbestandes beteiligt werden. _

Kurz übersetzt heißt dieser Satz, dass der DAFV ein Baglimit beibehalten möchte und zusätzlich noch eine zweimonatige Schonzeit und eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes fordert, also zusätzliche Einschränkungen und das ohne Not!

Ich habe den DAFV in der vergangenen Woche erneut schriftlich darauf hingewiesen, welche Folgen das für den Angeltourismus haben wird. Das wurde ignoriert und man hält an diesen Forderungen fest und nimmt in meinen Augen damit das Ende der Hochseeangelschiffe an der deutschen Ostseeküste in kauf. Gleiches gilt anscheinend auch für die Landesverbände aus MV und SH, die am 24.05.2018 auch an dem "Runden Tisch" in Wismar teilgenommen haben (sollen).


Hätte ich ein Angelkutter, hätten die Verbände, die das fordern und mittragen, bei mir Hausverbot. Ich hoffe, dass einige Kapitäne ähnlich denken. Sollen die Verbände mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und den Dorsch schonen, vom Strand angeln oder hinschwimmen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zitat: _Im Oktober wird über die Bewirtschaftung des Dorsches in der Ostsee entschieden werden. Der DAFV hält das Bag-limit für ein wenig geeignetes Instrument. Bereits im Gespräch mit den Abgeordneten des EU-Parlaments Ulrike Rodust und Werner Kuhn in Wismar ist der DAFV dafür eingetreten, dass die Angler analog zu den Erwerbsfischern an der Nutzung des erholten Dorschbestandes beteiligt werden. _
> 
> Kurz übersetzt heißt dieser Satz, dass der DAFV ein Baglimit beibehalten möchte und zusätzlich noch eine zweimonatige Schonzeit und eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes fordert, also zusätzliche Einschränkungen und das ohne Not!
> 
> ...



Du schlussfolgerst aus dem einem Satz, "das man das Baglimit für kein geeignetest Instrument hält", dass der DAFV das Baglimit erhalten möchte, dazu zusätzlich das Mindestmaß erhöhen will plus Schonzeit?


----------



## doebelfaenger (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Sehr schön auch im letzten Absatz:


"Im Rahmen der Verbandsausschusssitzung und dem nichtöffentlichen Teil  der Jahreshauptversammlung wurden wesentliche Weichen für die zukünftige  Ausrichtung und Positionierung der Angler in Deutschland gestellt. Die  Debatten wurden kontrovers aber durchweg konstruktiv geführt und nach  einer breiten Meinungsbeteiligung einvernehmlich beschlossen. Für uns  war es eine gelungene Veranstaltung und ein weiterer Schritt für eine  konstruktive Zusammenarbeit der Angler in Deutschland. Kein Grund zur  Euphorie, aber hoffentlich ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige  Richtung."


Übersetzt:


"Später haben wir uns im nichtöffentlichen Teil noch gegenseitig die Eier geschaukelt und uns über all die Volltrottel kaputtgelacht, die unser Nichtstun immer noch finanzieren. Das darf ich natürlich nicht schreiben, deshalb gibt es hier ein paar Sätze substanzloses Blabla, auf das uns niemand festnageln kann."





Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Moringotho (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Sehr schön auch im letzten Absatz:
> 
> 
> "Im Rahmen der Verbandsausschusssitzung und dem nichtöffentlichen Teil  der Jahreshauptversammlung wurden wesentliche Weichen für die zukünftige  Ausrichtung und Positionierung der Angler in Deutschland gestellt. Die  Debatten wurden kontrovers aber durchweg konstruktiv geführt und nach  einer breiten Meinungsbeteiligung einvernehmlich beschlossen. Für uns  war es eine gelungene Veranstaltung und ein weiterer Schritt für eine  konstruktive Zusammenarbeit der Angler in Deutschland. Kein Grund zur  Euphorie, aber hoffentlich ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige  Richtung."
> ...




sers,

das hast du schön gesagt!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Grünknochen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Wohlklingende Allgemeinplätze sind für mich der sichere Hinweis dafür, dass der Teufel im Detail steckt. Im vorliegenden Fall tut er das, und zwar reichlich.
Das gilt insbesondere auch für das Statement des BMEL Vertreters, der erstens lediglich die Position von Glyphosat Schmitti wiederholt, zweitens sehr genau weiß, dass die Entscheidungszuständigkeit für die Ausweisung von Meeresnaturschutzgebieten im Umweltministerium liegt. Also so what. 



 In Summe nichts anderes als ne Mischung aus Beruhigunspille und Selbstbeweihräucherung. Im Falle des Bag Limits übrigens besonders krass...


Übrigens gehört zu einem vernünftigen Verband dazu, dass man für bestimmte Positionen konsequent streitet und ggfs. auch mal den Klageweg beschreitet. Genau so machen das die Naturschutzverbände und (!!) ein von mir sehr geschätzter Landesverband (im Kontext Natura 2000, NSG). Insoweit ist der DAfV noch nicht einmal ein Schoßhund aus Papier...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Falle des Bag Limits übrigens besonders krass...


 Nicht nur in dem Fall.

Dass das Thema *"Freizeitangelei in die GFP"* so stark angeschoben wird (passende Redner haben ihren Senf dazu ja abgegeben) sollte sämtliche Alarmglocken lautstark schrillen lassen. #q

Der DAFV befürwortet dies ...aus schlichtem Eigeninteresse, weil er dadurch tatsächlich zu einer Institution mit Mitspracherecht wird.
Für Angler jedoch bedeutet dies eine absolute Katastrophe.

Leider springt auf diesen irrsinn niemand an, stattdessen hängen sich alle an den P€ta-Senf von Hocke & Koch, wo doch die GFP ein ganz anderes Gefahrenniveau für Angler hat.


@Georg
DA müsst ihr medial ran!


----------



## Grünknochen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Der Unsinn nimmt seinen Lauf.
Null Ahnung, was GFP und Waidmännisch im Kontext des reinen Angelns überhaupt bedeuten, nämlich gar nichts, schwingt sich dieser Laden dazu auf, zur Befriedigung angelferner Zielgruppen unser Hobby auf Null zusammenzudampfen.


Statt ner Predigt von Matze, so nett die sein mag, wäre ne grundlegende fachliche Beratung so was von dringend nötig. 



Allein wird dies nicht passieren. Im Grunde also verlorene Liebesmüh, sich mit DAF überhaupt noch zu beschäftigen.
Zum Glück gibt's Alternativen, zB in Nds, die mit DAF aus gutem Grund nix an der Backe haben.


----------



## Wollebre (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Was fehlt ist eine schlagkräftige Opposition die evtl. zaudernde LV überzeugen könnte den DAFV unzukrempeln.

Aber mal vorstellen wie es im Bundestag ohne Opposition zugehen würde.... genau das ist durch die Austritte einiger LV die jetzige Situation. 

Nach meiner Meinung waren die Austritte daher der größte Fehler. Den DAFV aushungern zu lassen kann noch Jahre dauern.... Selbst wenn nur noch ein LV drin ist, spricht der DAFV für alle Angler....

So fahre/fliege ich gerne weiterhin ins Ausland.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Was fehlt ist eine schlagkräftige Opposition die evtl. zaudernde LV überzeugen könnte den DAFV unzukrempeln.
> 
> Aber mal vorstellen wie es im Bundestag ohne Opposition zugehen würde.... genau das ist durch die Austritte einiger LV die jetzige Situation.
> 
> ...



Der DAFV ist aber kein Parlament, daher hinkt der Vergleich. Er ist eine Lobby- Vertretung. Wenn man sich von der Lobby- Vertretung nicht mehr repräsentiert fühlt, geht man halt raus. Viel entscheidender ist parallel etwas neues aufzubauen, mit dem man den Politikern "auf den Wecker gehen" kann. Dann kommt es nur noch darauf an, dass man wahrnehmbarer als dieser DAFV ist, was vermutlich nicht all zu schwer sein wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Du schlussfolgerst aus dem einem Satz, "das man das Baglimit für kein geeignetest Instrument hält", dass der DAFV das Baglimit erhalten möchte, dazu zusätzlich das Mindestmaß erhöhen will plus Schonzeit?




Ja, weil ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandersetze. Das ist übrigens keine Schlussfolgerung, sondern Bestandteil der Resolution des DAFV, war der Rede von Frau Dr. in Hessen zu entnehmen und liegt mir so auch schriftlich vom DAFV vor. Wie bereits geschrieben, haben wir den DAFV unmissverständlich vor den Folgen gewarnt. Um die Folgen dieser Forderung noch einmal deutlich zu machen. Eine Schonzeit würde ca. 25% Umsatzverlust bedeuten, eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes ca. für 50% der Angler einen Tag ohne Fisch zum mitnehmen. Wie lange kommen dann diese Angler noch? Wer soll das überleben?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandersetze. Das ist übrigens keine Schlussfolgerung, sondern Bestandteil der Resolution des DAFV, war der Rede von Frau Dr. in Hessen zu entnehmen und liegt mir so auch schriftlich vom DAFV vor. Wie bereits geschrieben, haben wir den DAFV unmissverständlich vor den Folgen gewarnt. Um die Folgen dieser Forderung noch einmal deutlich zu machen. Eine Schonzeit würde ca. 25% Umsatzverlust bedeuten, eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes ca. für 50% der Angler einen Tag ohne Fisch zum mitnehmen. Wie lange kommen dann diese Angler noch? Wer soll das überleben?



Hier stellt sich aber natürlich auch die Frage, was der Deutsche Fischereiverband unternimmt. Hier sind ja schließlich die Kutter- Kapitäne organisiert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Hier stellt sich aber natürlich auch die Frage, was der Deutsche Fischereiverband unternimmt. Hier sind ja schließlich die Kutter- Kapitäne organisiert.




Aber nicht die Kapitäne der Hochseeangelschiffe! Übrigens sind auch dort manche Stimmen "not amused" über die Forderungen/ schwachsinnigen Ideen des DAFV! Der DFV ist auch klar für die Abschaffung des Baglimit und für eine Einhaltung der Versprechen der Politik/ Wissenschaft "Das Baglimit dient nur zum Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände". Warum der DAFV das baglimit bedingungslos akzeptiert und nicht für eine Abschaffung kämpft, können halt nicht alle verstehen. Gerade weil das Baglimit nicht für den Aufbau der Bestände - sondern ja lediglich für eine Verteilungsgerechtigkeit - dient.


----------



## Forelle2000 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Sorry, sie sagt zur Jahreshauptversammlung, dass sie das Baglimit für kein geeignetes Instrument hält....bedingungslos akzeptieren sieht bei mir anderes aus. Aber ich muss Dir auch zugestehen, dass Du sicher mehr in der Materie stehst als ich.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Sagen kann man vieles. Taten entscheiden über das, was man gewollt hat.
 By the way: Wenn das Bag Limit kein geeignetes Instrumentarium ist, welches ist es dann?
Wenn ich micht recht darin erinnere, hat Christel mehrfach verlauten lassen, dass die Anglerschaft auf dem Hintergrund der bedrohten Dorschbestände selbstverständlich ihren Beitrag zu leisten habe.
Ich vermute, sie hat ne Idee, welcher Beitrag dies ist.


----------



## smithie (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, sie sagt zur Jahreshauptversammlung, dass sie das Baglimit für kein geeignetes Instrument hält....bedingungslos akzeptieren sieht bei mir anderes aus. Aber ich muss Dir auch zugestehen, dass Du sicher mehr in der Materie stehst als ich.


 Genau das ist doch der Punkt: sie sagt es zu *Jahreshauptversammlung*.


Die hat aber diesbzgl. nix zu entscheiden.
Hat sie das auch ggüber den Ministerien, Politikern etc., die das entscheiden, so formuliert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, sie sagt zur Jahreshauptversammlung, dass sie das Baglimit für kein geeignetes Instrument hält....bedingungslos akzeptieren sieht bei mir anderes aus. Aber ich muss Dir auch zugestehen, dass Du sicher mehr in der Materie stehst als ich.




https://fischundfang.de/angeln-gehoert-zu-deutschland/

Zitat: _Der DAFV und seine Mitgliedsverbände befürworten nach wie vor, die im Rahmen der Resolution formulierten Alternativvorschläge._

https://archiv.dafv.de/files/dorschresolution2016.pdf

Resolution: Erhöhung Mindestmaß auf 45cm und Schonzeit!


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



smithie schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Punkt: sie sagt es zu *Jahreshauptversammlung*. Die hat aber diesbzgl. nix zu entscheiden.




Selbstverständlich hat die Hauptversammlung Möglichkeiten, Einfluss zu nehmen. Müsste mir die Satzung genau anschauen, aber ein demokratisch strukturierter Verband funktioniert so wie ein Parlament: Du kannst Anträge einbringen, über die dann abgestimmt wird. Die Beschlüsse sind für den Vorstand bindend. Wenn gewollt und professionell gemacht, können Landesverbände also sehr wohl "ihren" Dachverband in eine Richtung bringen. Dafür muss man halt Mehrheiten organisieren.


----------



## smithie (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Du hast schon Recht, Georg, aber wenn intern eh schon alle der Meinung sind, dass es kein passendes Mittel ist, wäre das Baglimit folgerichtig abzuschaffen.


Da bringt es aber nichts, das erneut der JHV zu erzählen, sondern dann muss ich mit meinem Anliegen an andere Stellen herantreten.


Dass die JHV gewisse Entscheidungsbefugnisse hat.
Ohne es zu wissen, würde ich darauf tippen, dass sich die JHV genauso oft gegen die Vorstandschaft stellt, wie ein Oppositionsantrag im Bundestag angenommen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wenn gewollt und professionell gemacht, können Landesverbände also sehr wohl "ihren" Dachverband in eine Richtung bringen. Dafür muss man halt Mehrheiten organisieren.



Siehe



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> https://fischundfang.de/angeln-gehoert-zu-deutschland/
> 
> Zitat: _Der DAFV und seine Mitgliedsverbände befürworten nach wie vor, die im Rahmen der Resolution formulierten Alternativvorschläge._



Der DAFV und seine Mitgliedsverbände - also alle Mitgliedsverbände - sind dafür und stellen sich somit gegen den Angeltourismus oder wie ist das zu deuten? Eine Gegendarstellung konnte ich bisher nicht vernehmen!

Jetzt müssen wir uns das mal wirklich ein wenig tiefer anschauen. Eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes und eine Schonzeit könnte im ersten Step auf Landesebene, das Baglimit ist Vorgabe der EU und muss von den Mitgliedstaaten umgesetzt werden. Fordert man hier also für deutsche Angler zusätzliche Einschränkungen und ist man sich der Situation und über die Folgen dieser schwachsinnigen Forderung im klaren? Oder möchte man die Freizeitfischerei deshalb in die GFP aufnehmen, um diese Einschränkungen dann für alle Meeresangler umzusetzen? Ich bin so froh, dass sich zumindest die Dänen gegen diese Forderungen stellen. Was die mir aus dazu geschrieben haben, würde ich als FSK18 einstufen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@Fisherbandit: Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Dich richtig verstehe. Du sagst, der DAFV sei *für* das Baglimit? Das habe ich so in den offiziellen Verlautbarungen nicht verstanden. Dass der Einsatz *GEGEN* das Baglimit - sagen wir mal vorsichtig - Luft nach oben hat, steht auf einem anderen Zettel.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Die haben das auf jeden Fall akzeptiert, wie man den Veröffentlichungen entnehmen kann!Zumindest kann ich nicht erkennen, dass man eine Abschaffung fordert, sondern lediglich einen Anpassung an die kommerzielle Fischerei.  Heißt Auch, wenn die Quote bei der Fischerei gleich bleibt, ist auch das Baglimit akzeptabel. Oder nicht?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat die Hauptversammlung Möglichkeiten, Einfluss zu nehmen. Müsste mir die Satzung genau anschauen, aber ein demokratisch strukturierter Verband funktioniert so wie ein Parlament: Du kannst Anträge einbringen, über die dann abgestimmt wird. Die Beschlüsse sind für den Vorstand bindend. Wenn gewollt und professionell gemacht, können Landesverbände also sehr wohl "ihren" Dachverband in eine Richtung bringen. Dafür muss man halt Mehrheiten organisieren.



Die JHV kann auf die Politik des Verbandes Einfluss nehmen. Damit wird aber noch nicht Einfluss auf die Politik genommen. In der Vergangenheit hatte da Christel oftmals ihre eigenen Vorstellungen. Aber selbst wenn sie Einfluss nehmen wöllte, ist sie damit noch lange nicht bei der Politik durchgedrungen. In der Vergangenheit war Christel gut für falsche Entscheidungen, wie die Einbeziehung der Angler in die gemeinsame Fischereipolitik der EU. Wie fatal diese Fehlentscheidung war, werden wir Angler noch zu spüren bekommen. Man hat immer ein wenig den Eindruck, da möchte jemand mit den großen Hunden pinkeln und bekommt dann das Bein nicht gehoben.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Richtig, aber es ging ja erstmal nur um die Funktion und Meinungsbildung innerhalb eines Verbands. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, braucht es meiner Auffassung nach eine(n) Präsidenten, der so viel Autorität und Vertrauen besitzt, dass er auch mal ad hoc -Entscheidungen treffen kann. Dafür lässt er sich Leitlinien/Positionen absegnen, an denen er sich im täglichen Geschäft orientiert. Daran mangelt es aus meiner Sicht ganz erheblich. Aber da wiederhole ich mich ... Auf Dauer KANN nichts gutes entstehen, wenn innerhalb eines Verbands keine grundsätzliche Einigkeit über die Ausrichtung besteht. Was sind die Ziele? Während ich das schreibe, merke ich, wie absurd das ist: Da gibt es eine Interessenvertretung und man fragt sich, welche Positionen diese genau vertritt ...#q|bigeyes#q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Richtig, aber es ging ja erstmal nur um die Funktion und Meinungsbildung innerhalb eines Verbands. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, braucht es meiner Auffassung nach eine(n) Präsidenten, der so viel Autorität und Vertrauen besitzt, dass er auch mal ad hoc -Entscheidungen treffen kann. Dafür lässt er sich Leitlinien/Positionen absegnen, an denen er sich im täglichen Geschäft orientiert. Daran mangelt es aus meiner Sicht ganz erheblich. Aber da wiederhole ich mich ... Auf Dauer KANN nichts gutes entstehen, wenn innerhalb eines Verbands keine grundsätzliche Einigkeit über die Ausrichtung besteht. Was sind die Ziele? Während ich das schreibe, merke ich, wie absurd das ist: Da gibt es eine Interessenvertretung und man fragt sich, welche Positionen diese genau vertritt ...#q|bigeyes#q



Dieses Problem zieht sich seit der Fussion durch das ganze Thema. Ich gehörte ja zu den Optimisten, die glaubten, dass man sich nach der Fusion über eine gemeinsame Linie verständigt. Dann war ich optimistisch, weil die beiden Alfamännchen, die den ganzen Rotz produziert haben abgetreten sind. Dann kam H-K und nun nach 5 Jahren habe ich keine Hoffnung mehr. Der Landen muss weg. Wäre der RhFV draußen geblieben, glaube ich, dass andere gefolgt wären. Leider hat sich die JHV des RhFV für den DAFV entschieden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Den DAFV wird es noch lange geben.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Ja, seine Selbstzerschredderung zieht sich leider nur im Schneckentempo hin.

Aber er versinkt -leider auch viel zu langsam- in der Bedeutungslosigkeit; grad mal die Hälfte der Köpfe, die zur Fusion organisiert waren, sind noch übrig,
und davon begreifen immer mehr, dass dieser Bundesverband ihnen schadet. Ihre LVs werden das nicht ewig als tolle Wurst verkaufen können.

In den Antworten mancher Politiker auf die Mailaktion schreiben einige was von 1 Mio. Mitgliedern; auch die werden es noch erfahren, dass es nur noch die Hälfte sind, Politiker sind nun mal langsam.

Sobald eine neue Organisation sich formiert -auch das wird über kurz oder lang geschehen- wird der Abstieg des DAFV sich beschleunigen.

Unrealistisch?
Schauen wir doch nur auf den Zeitpunkt vor grad mal 5 Jahren zurück, wie die Fusion -zu Unrecht- gefeiert wurde.
Funktionäre, die heute keine Katerstimmung haben, werden doch nur noch als fahnentreue Spinner belächelt und nicht ansatzweise ernst genommen.

Eine Fehlgeburt mag eine Zeit lang zucken,
aber das Ende ist unausweichlich.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@kati: Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass man mit den Strukturen durchaus was machen könnte. Bis da ein anderer Verband hinkommt, dauert es sehr, sehr lange. Aber vielleicht hast Du Recht und es ist schon zu viel Vertrauen verspielt worden. Selbst wenn es plötzlich klare Positionen und einen Präsidenten mit Format gäbe, wären die Vorbehalte sehr vieler Angler wohl immer noch sehr groß, solange DAFV drauf steht. Ist aber auch müßig. Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette ...


----------



## Ørret (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Wer wäre denn ein Präsi von Format?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Es sind ja gerade die Strukturen, Satzung & Co., die den Laden nicht reformierbar machen.

- pure VDSF-Ideologie, die DAV-Positionen sind nicht im DAFV aufgegangen, sondern unter.
- 2 Geschäftsstellen, vollkommen sinnlos
- Hauptamtliche, die nichts zu melden haben, einschl. GF, man fragt sich nur, "was machen die den ganzen Tag, außer Geld verwalten und der Präsine die Fußnägel lackieren?"
- ein viel zu mächtiges geschäftsführendes Präsidium
- Pöstchenbesetzung nach Gutsherrenart mit größtenteils Greisen und Denken aus der Drossé-Ära
- null Transparenz
- null Basisbeteiligung*
- null Zielsetzung
- null Positionen
- null Lobbyismus 
inkl. keine Person im Haupt- od. Ehrenamt, die was von dem Handwerk versteht; 
nicht mal der Wille zu dieser Aufgabe ist vorhanden
- eine Mitgliederstruktur, die ebenso von Vorgestern ist und die Denkweise von Vorgestern einbringt**
- ...

Ich wüsste ehrlich nicht, wo man überhaupt ansetzen sollte, wenn man reformieren wollte und sowohl Mittel wie Personen dazu hätte (und auch hier "hätte").

Das ist, als wenn man vor einer gefährlichen Ruine steht.
Da nützt keine Renovieren, es hilft nur der Abriss
um endlich das Grundstück vernünftig zu nutzen.

* Basisbeteiligung - ok, wenn ich mir das Bündnis anschaue, ist auch die Basis katastrophal. Jahrzehnte hat sich kaum ein Angler für Angelpolitik, Verbandswesen, Gesetzeslage & -entwicklung, politische Wetterlage,... interessiert.
Es herrscht totale Ahnungslosigkeit bei der großen Masse.

**LV-Strukturen - Bin nun wirklich kein Freund vom DSAV und S. Quinger, aber ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, dass mir dieser Spartenverband (nicht mehr im DAFV) als der Einzige vorkommt, bei dem es anders läuft, weil zeitgemäßer als die LVs mit ihren Rentner- & Abnicker-Vereinsvorständen.
Es ist aber eben nur eine kleine, sehr spezielle Interessenten-Gruppe, die ein konkretes Ziel (Wettfischen) verfolgt 
...und gerade dieses hat ironischerweise im heutigen Angel-Deutschland keinen Platz mehr oder kann nur versteckt agieren.

Alles nur Kacke hoch 12.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Ein Angler/ eine Anglerin in der Variante leidenschaftlich mit einem Berufsausbildungs-und Erfahrungsprofil, das den Anforderungen des Jobs genügt. Keinesfalls ein(e) Politiker (in)!


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Angefragt wurde damals Harry Carstensen, ehem. Ministerpräsident SH, aber der hat abgewunken.

Dafür haben wir dann "sie" gekriegt. Sie hatte sich längst nach einem solchen Pöstchen umgesehen, wollte ihre berufl. Vita damit aufhübschen, um viell. doch noch mal was zu werden.
Der Imkerverband, bei dem sie es vorher versucht hatte, hat sie aufgrund ihrer Nähe zu Monsanto davongejagt und ihr "Konzernprostitution" vorgehalten.

Die doofen Anglers waren aber doof genug um so jemanden zu nehmen.
Mit der Vorstellung, _"die wird ja jede Menge Drähte zum Bundestag haben, die man nutzen kann"_.

Gar nix hatte sie, selbst in der eigenen Partei war sie als "Monsanto-Christel" und als völlig verbohrt verschrien und ist es heute noch.
Die waren froh, sie halbwegs los zu sein.

Ein Politiker ist generell eine schlechte Wahl, siehe auch z.B. von Eyb/Präsi-BaWü. Da geht aufgrund von Interessenkonflikten alles den Bach runter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn man sich von der Lobby- Vertretung nicht mehr repräsentiert fühlt, geht man halt raus. Viel entscheidender ist parallel etwas neues aufzubauen, mit dem man den Politikern "auf den Wecker gehen" kann.



Problem dabei, da passiert genauso wenig wie mit DAFV...jeder Hinz kocht in seinem Hoheitsgebiet sein eigenes Süppchen..mehr ist auch gar nicht gewollt, sonst wäre man geschlossen rausgegangen und hätte direkt etwas Neues versucht zu konstruieren.
Mit der jetzigen Situation tut sich niemand einen Gefallen, weder die LVs die noch drin sind, noch die die nun ihr eigenes Ding machen.
Wie willste die an einen Tisch kriegen, wenn jeder nur seine eigenen Interessen vertreten will und ihm gelinde gesagt völlig wurscht ist, was irgendwo woanders grad passiert?
Ist ja nicht seine Tür, vor der er kehren muss oder soll.
Nur Gehör wird diese Gespaltenheit eben auch nicht finden, eben weil jedes BL eigene Interessen sieht und null Gemeinsamkeit mehr vorhanden ist....außer, das wir alle noch mit Rute, Schnur und Haken Fische fangen.


...fragt sich nur wie lange noch...


Oder wie Kati schrieb...da hilft nur noch Abriss.
Klar, holzen wir mal den Balast weg, aber was passiert danach?
Jedes BL holt sich seine Lämmer und haut nen Zaun drumrum..was interessiert was der Nachbar grad macht?
Ist doch deren Problem und nicht meins.
Ich koche mir nen Süppchen nach meinem Geschmack, fertig und aus.
Das sich da irgendwas mal in Einigkeit auftut ist doch nur Wunschdenken...gabs schon vorher beim VDSF nicht (beim DAV schon), also wo soll das auf einmal denn herkommen?

Genauso wirds dann laufen, Kleinstaaterei vom Feinsten und jedes BL wird zum derbsten Spielball für jedwede Gruppierungen, die uns gern unser Hobby absprechen möchten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Für Lobbyarbeit ist das Konstrukt eines Bundesverbandes der Landesverbände nicht erforderlich. PETA ist erfolgreicher ohne diese Struktur. Davon sollte man lernen.


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



> Den DAFV wird es noch lange geben.


Diese Einschätzung würde ich teilen. Der Brotfisch hatte hier mal geschrieben, dass der DAFV sich durch die Austritte konsolidiert hat. Das scheint mir durchaus gegeben zu sein, da kaum noch innerverbandliche "Opposition" / Kritik zu existieren scheint.

Der Untergang des DAFV wurde hier schon vor mind. 3 Jahren vorhergesehen, damals gab es aber völlig andere Kritikpunkte:

* Wettangeln (DSAV)
* Finanzen
* Gemeinnützigkeit
* VDSF(DAFV-)GmbH
* Geschäftsstellen

Zu diesen Punkten liest man gar nichts mehr, wahrscheinlich hat man sich abgefunden. Das sind aber Punkte, die Mitgliedsverbände interessieren.

Die außerverbandliche Opposition scheint sich auch zersplittert zu haben, das Anglerboard ist z.B. nicht mehr dasselbe.



> Angefragt wurde damals Harry Carstensen, ehem. Ministerpräsident SH, aber der hat abgewunken.


Meinst du dann wäre irgendetwas besser?



> Das ist, als wenn man vor einer gefährlichen Ruine steht.
> Da nützt keine Renovieren, es hilft nur der Abriss
> um endlich das Grundstück vernünftig zu nutzen.


Dazu müsstest du sämtliche Landesverbände abreissen und neu aufbauen. Die sind in erster Linie Naturschutz-/Gewässerpflegeverbände und keine Verbände für Angler.
(u.a. weil Angeln kein anerkannter gemeinnütziger Zweck ist).



> PETA ist erfolgreicher ohne diese Struktur. Davon sollte man lernen.


Dieses (schlechte) Beispiel lässt mich erschaudern. Das wäre als wenn man nur den DAFV hätte mit ganz wenigen stimmberechtigten Mitgliedern (sektenähnlich).
Schau dir lieber den NABU / BUND an.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das wäre als wenn man nur den DAFV hätte mit ganz wenigen stimmberechtigten Mitgliedern (sektenähnlich).
> Schau dir lieber den NABU / BUND an.



Eben, wenige die was zu sagen haben + sektenähnliche Struktur. 

Die Struktur des DAFV ist viel zu aufgebläht und schwer fällig. Um was zu reißen brauchts du gerade mal 3 Leute + Assistenten. Hauptamtlich!


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



> Die Struktur des DAFV ist viel zu aufgebläht und schwer fällig. Um was  zu reißen brauchts du *gerade mal 3 Leute* + Assistenten. Hauptamtlich!


Hängt von der Definition von "was  zu reißen" ab. Meiner Meinung nach: "You get what you pay for" und das ist hier nicht gegeben. Die wirklich erfolgreichen Verbände haben viel mehr hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter, u.a. beschäftigt Peta 80 Mitarbeiter (schau dir mal deren Recruiting-Video an). Oder vergleiche die BUND-Geschäftsstelle: https://www.bund.net/ueber-uns/organisation/bundesgeschaeftsstelle/ - dort allein über 20 Mitarbeiter im Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für Lobbyarbeit ist das Konstrukt eines Bundesverbandes der Landesverbände nicht erforderlich. PETA ist erfolgreicher ohne diese Struktur. Davon sollte man lernen.




Und warum ist kein popliger Verein dann dazu in der Lage?
Weil sie esnicht wollen, können, whatever....das einzige was die Gemeinschaft kann ist jammern wenn der Schuh drückt, nur wechseln will man ihn auch nicht.

Lobbyarbeit bringt erst was, wenn das Gerüst stimmig ist...davon sind wir aber noch Lichtjahre entfernt, egal ob mit oder ohne Bundesverband.
PETA hat generell bei uns leichtes Spiel, eben weil wir nur Ducker sind und keine Eier haben...ist halt so.
So nahezu jeder will doch einfach nur angeln gehen, alles andre interessiert doch fast niemanden.
Und genauso gestaltet sich dann auch der Informationsfluss, das ähnelt mehr einer heimlichen Rohrpost wie Aufklärung....völlig egal ob auf Bundes- oder Landesebene oder direkt vor Ort.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Ich glaube auch, dass man einen Verband grundsätzlich besser ausstatten muss. In der Rute&Rolle haben wir mal eine Aufstellung der finanziellen Kapazitäten der Naturschutzverbände gemacht. Der DAFV stand weit, weit abgeschlagen an allerletzter Stelle, was Personal und Budget betrifft. Ich persönlich wäre auch bereit, einer schlagkräftigen INteressenvertretung mehr zu zahlen. Bei der Jagd mache ich es auch - da investiere ich jedes Jahr knapp 100 Euro. Und da kriege ich keine direkte Gegenleistung wie beim Angelverband die Angelkarte oder sonst was - das geht alles für Projekte und Personalkosten der Interessenvertretung drauf ... 

Damit will ich aber nicht sagen, dass Geld das jetzige Problem lösen würde.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und warum ist kein popliger Verein dann dazu in der Lage?
> Weil sie esnicht wollen, können, whatever....das einzige was die Gemeinschaft kann ist jammern wenn der Schuh drückt, nur wechseln will man ihn auch nicht.
> 
> Lobbyarbeit bringt erst was, wenn das Gerüst stimmig ist...davon sind wir aber noch Lichtjahre entfernt, egal ob mit oder ohne Bundesverband.
> ...



Man braucht keinen Bundesverband. Man braucht für die Lobbyarbeit eine kleine schlagkräftige Truppe, die den ganzen lieben langen Tag nichts anderes macht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass man einen Verband grundsätzlich besser ausstatten muss. In der Rute&Rolle haben wir mal eine Aufstellung der finanziellen Kapazitäten der Naturschutzverbände gemacht. Der DAFV stand weit, weit abgeschlagen an allerletzter Stelle, was Personal und Budget betrifft. Ich persönlich wäre auch bereit, einer schlagkräftigen INteressenvertretung mehr zu zahlen. Bei der Jagd mache ich es auch - da investiere ich jedes Jahr knapp 100 Euro. Und da kriege ich keine direkte Gegenleistung wie beim Angelverband die Angelkarte oder sonst was - das geht alles für Projekte und Personalkosten der Interessenvertretung drauf ...
> 
> Damit will ich aber nicht sagen, dass Geld das jetzige Problem lösen würde.



Neben Geld ist es wichtig, dass die Macher kompetent sind. Man kann ehrenamtlich keine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit machen. Die Hauptamtlichen, die sich der Verband leistet haben nichts zu sagen und ich zweifele auch an ihrer Kompetenz. Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Aber schon noch Wahl, oder? Dass die nicht gewählten Angestellten nicht die grundsätzliche Richtung vorgeben, halte ich für richtig. Sicherlich kann man Strukturen und Entscheidungswege entschlacken. Aber auf die demokratische Willensbildung möchte ich auf keinen Fall verzichten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man braucht keinen Bundesverband. Man braucht für die Lobbyarbeit eine kleine schlagkräftige Truppe, die den ganzen lieben langen Tag nichts anderes macht.



Sowas muß erstmal geboren werden...nenne mir auch nur einen einzigen popligen Angelverein, der genau dieses Problem gelöst hat und auch langfristig beibehalten wird.
Ich kenne nicht einen, und den wirds auch so schnell nicht geben.
Eben weil sich die Anglerschaft seit Jahrzehnten nur darum bemüht, sich selbst das Leben schwer zu machen und nicht gemeinsam an einem Strang zu ziehen versucht.
Wenns anders wäre, hätten wir nicht 16 unterschiedliche Gesetze und Verhältnisse wie bei diversen anliegenden Nachbarstaaten.
Warum kriegt man sowas nicht gebacken, geht doch bei so vielen andren Dingen auch problemlos.
Ich kenne es durchaus auch andersrum, wo jeder, egal ob in Rostock oder Dresden die gleichen Vorgaben hatte.
Im Westen der Republik kennt man das eben nicht und will es auch nicht anders....wäre ja noch schöner wenn mir einer auf den Schlips tritt.
Und das ist ein ganz entscheidener Punkt warum wir Angler niemals in der Lage sein werden, das erste Wort unserer Nationalhymne wortwörtlich umzusetzen....Einigkeit.
Das einzige was uns alle verbindet ist das Werkzeug und der Fisch....dann ists aber auch schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber schon noch Wahl, oder? Dass die nicht gewählten Angestellten nicht die grundsätzliche Richtung vorgeben, halte ich für richtig. Sicherlich kann man Strukturen und Entscheidungswege entschlacken. Aber auf die demokratische Willensbildung möchte ich auf keinen Fall verzichten.



Warum Wahl? Wird der Chef von Siemens gewählt? Man kann bestenfalls über so eine Art Aufsichtsrat nachdenken, der die Arbeit kontrolliert und die Einstellungen und Entlassungen vornimmt. Ansonsten kurze Wege, schnelle Entscheidungen. Man braucht eine/n für Finanzen und Steuer, einen JuristenIn und einen PR-Mann/Frau. Dazu ein Büro mit AssistentenIn. Und dann ab die Luzi. Man kann auch als Angler Kampagnen fahren. Vor allem muss man aber am Image arbeiten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Keine Wahl?! Wie sonst willst Du denn eine Meinungsbildung und Beteiligung der Basis hinkriegen? Allein die Diskussionen hier im Board zeigen doch schon, dass die Positionen der Angler weit auseinander liegen. Dem DAFV wird immer wieder vorgeworfen, die Basis zu wenig einzubeziehen und da willst Du sie gleich ganz entmündigen? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Dich da richtig verstehe, aber mir sträuben sich gerade die Nackenhaare vor Schreck.


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Hallo Georg,


was haben uns die Wahlen der letzten drei Jahrzehnte denn gebracht?

Ein System, dass bewusst die Angler-Basis abhängt und dann in eigenen Moloch, sich selber für die eigene Unfähigkeit zu feiern.

Es ist auch mit neuen Köpfen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen - wer wirklich gegen Nabu, Petra und Co. agieren will und auch noch die Angler vertreten - der muss schon viele Zöpfe kappen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Keine Wahl?! Wie sonst willst Du denn eine Meinungsbildung und Beteiligung der Basis hinkriegen? Allein die Diskussionen hier im Board zeigen doch schon, dass die Positionen der Angler weit auseinander liegen. Dem DAFV wird immer wieder vorgeworfen, die Basis zu wenig einzubeziehen und da willst Du sie gleich ganz entmündigen? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Dich da richtig verstehe, aber mir sträuben sich gerade die Nackenhaare vor Schreck.



Braucht PETA eine demokratische Basis. Das ist doch gerade ihr Vorteil, dass sie die nicht haben. Die Basisferne wird hier im Board dem DAFV vorgeworfen, weil er nicht für Angler tut.


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@Wegberger: Es geht hier ja ums Grundsätzliche. Wenn jemand in meinem Namen spricht, möchte ich doch zumindest die MÖglichkeit haben, Einfluss zu nehmen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> S
> Und das ist ein ganz entscheidener Punkt warum wir Angler niemals in der Lage sein werden, das erste Wort unserer Nationalhymne wortwörtlich umzusetzen....Einigkeit.
> Das einzige was uns alle verbindet ist das Werkzeug und der Fisch....dann ist aber auch schon wieder vorbei.



Das erste Wort unserer Nationalhymne ist "Deutschland"! Die Einigkeit kommt mir den Erfolgen der schlagkräftigen Truppe.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Wegberger: Es geht hier ja ums Grundsätzliche. Wenn jemand in meinem Namen spricht, möchte ich doch zumindest die MÖglichkeit haben, Einfluss zu nehmen.


Hast du das denn jetzt?


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn ein Präsi von Format?


Ich Ich Ich


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Frage  an Baumann:
Würde R&R  mit Geld (Sponsoring ) bei einer vernünftigen Planung einsteigen und eventuell Hersteller mit ins Boot holen?


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Hallo,




> @Wegberger: Es geht hier ja ums Grundsätzliche. Wenn jemand in meinem  Namen spricht, möchte ich doch zumindest die MÖglichkeit haben, Einfluss  zu nehmen.




Das System jetzt gaukelt dir diese Möglichkeit vor - aber welche Möglichkeit hast du denn, wenn z.Bsp. so lange ABstimmungen wiederholt werden - bist das Ergebnis passt ?


Du lebst für mich die "Deutsche Michel Mentalität" : Sowas können die doch nicht machen ! - Aber die Wahrheit, und mit offenen Augen kann man die sehen, ist noch viel schlimmer.


Siehe die Antworten, vom Präsine-Hiwi vor paar Wochen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Die Probleme liegen auf der Hand. Man sieht es beim Dorsch. Das Zahlenmaterial ist völlig unzureichend. Das BAG-Limit ist daher nur ein Schuss in den Nebel, reiner Aktionismus. Statt dies zu entlarven, zieht die Präsine auch noch mit. Die Einbindung der Angler in die GFP der EU hat nur Nachteile. Die werden jedoch aufgrund der Inkompetenz nicht gesehen. Art. 15 gibt der Komission die Möglichkeit an die Hand, ein Rückwurfverbot für Dorsche auch bei den Anglern durchzusetzen. Absurd in dieser Situation nun auch noch das Mindestmaß hoch setzen zu wollen. Völlige Inkompetenz. Die LV interessieren sich aber nicht dafür und hauen der Präsine nicht auf die Finger. Die meisten Präsidien der LV begreifen das Problem noch wenigen.


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Hallo,

wenn man wirklich dieses Thema vom Grunde und Ergebnis-Offen diskutieren will, dann fängt man auf der regionalen Ebene an.

 Wie löst man die Interessen von Bewirtschafter und Angler in einem paritätischen Sinne auf der Vereins und Landesebene ?


Wie verhindert man hier Monopol-Stellungen, die ein Bevormundungs- und Machtinstrument in Hände einer Gruppe geben?

Wie gesagt .... sowas muss man mit dem "auf der Grünen Wiese Ansatz" dann mal durchdiskutieren. 

Ein schöner Spruch dazu ist: *Hunderte kamen vorbei und sagten: "Das geht nicht." Bis einer kam und es einfach machte !*


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das erste Wort unserer Nationalhymne ist "Deutschland"! Die Einigkeit kommt mir den Erfolgen der schlagkräftigen Truppe.



Dann solltest du dich doch ein wenig mehr bilden.

_Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit
für das deutsche Vaterland!
Danach lasst uns alle streben
brüderlich mit Herz und Hand!
__....._

Die Einigkeit kommt weder mit Erfolgen noch mit einer sogenannten schlagkräftigen Truppe.
In erster Linie ist dafür erstmal der Wille nötig, um eine einheitliche Meinung zu vertreten...das macht Einigkeit aus, nicht irgendwelche Marionetten, die den Weg diktieren und die Lemminge hüpfen brav hinterher.

Das die vorliegende Situation nicht zielführend sein kann, ist glaub ich allen klar hier.
Eine weitere Zersplitterung wird aber auch nicht das Ergebnis bringen, im Gegenteil...es werden dadurch nur viele kleine Gefechte an unterschiedlichen Fronten geführt ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Kolja ist Kronloyaler, die beginnen immer mit der ersten Strophe und nicht mit der Dritten!|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Kolja hat völlig Recht.
Gleiches habe ich hier schon vor Jahren geschrieben.

Was brauchen die LVs denn?
Eine Vertretung auf Bundes- & EU-Ebene.
ALLES Andere machen sie jetzt schon selbst 
und sogar der mieseste LV macht es besser als der BV.

Man bräuchte
einen Profi-Lobbyisten
einen Profi-ÖAler
und ein oder zwei Tipsen
das reicht.

Die Aufträge würde diese Truppe von einem Gremium der LVs bekommen, die die Arbeit auch kontrolliert und evaluiert.

Das Beispiel habe ich über die Jahre hier auch schon zig mal gebracht:
die Blumenhändler haben einen Typen, der die Klinken im Bundestag putzt wie kaum ein zweiter.
Dieser Typ hat es allein geschafft, dass Schnittblumen bei der letzten MwSt-Reform nicht unter den normalen Umsatzsteuersatz gefallen sind, wie geplant, sondern weiter der ermäßigten Satz angewandt wird.
Ein Megaerfolg, mit dem so niemand gerechnet hat!
(Über den Typen gab es mal eine Doku, die ich leider nicht mehr gefunden habe)

Nochmal:
Alles Andere kann auf LV-Ebene bleiben.
Kein Mensch braucht Casting, 
Jugendarbeit, Behindertenangeln, etc. sind eh nur noch eine Farce beim BV.

So eine kleine Truppe braucht keinen Präsidenten, keine zig Gremien, keinen Regionalproporz, kein Lametta- & Anstecknadeln-Gehänge, keine Broschüren oder Verbandszeitungen, keine ominösen GmbHs, von denen eh niemand weiß, was die machen und welches Geld dort versickert, keine Veranstaltungen, keine Versammlungen,
dafür eine satte Bezahlung, denn gute Leute kosten Geld.
Und wer nicht taugt, wird ausgewechselt.

Wozu Wahlen?
Niemand von uns wählt jetzt das Präsidium oder die Präsidentin.

Bei voller Transparenz könnte bei diesem Konstrukt aber für jeden Angler ersichtlich sein, wie sein LV sich denn in das Auftrags-/Kontroll-Gremium einbringt, ob er seine Aufträge erteilt durch die Mitglieder eingebracht hat und umsetzen konnte oder überstimmt wurde.
DAS wäre sogar ein Zugewinn an Demokratie.

Der ganze Bundesverbands-Rotz hat (im Westen) seit Jahrzehnten nicht funktioniert.
Warum nicht endlich etwas grundsätzlich Anderes machen?
Etwas, was in der Privatwirtschaft seine Effizienz längst tausendemal unter Beweis gestellt hat.



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich Ich Ich


Auch wenn ich für meine Idee keinen Präsidenten brauche, sollte es einen geben: 
Meine Stimme hast du! #6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man braucht keinen Bundesverband. Man braucht für die Lobbyarbeit eine kleine schlagkräftige Truppe, die den ganzen lieben langen Tag nichts anderes macht.



Ganz genau, habe ich auch schon ganz oft geschrieben...

 Man benötigt lediglich 7 Leute um einen Verein zu gründen...

 Kritiker, die genau wissen wie es geht gibt es hier doch sogar viel mehr..., oder doch nicht?|kopfkrat

 Also hebt doch endlich mal euer allerwertesten hoch und macht mal Nägel mit Köpfen, statt hier nur zu schreiben..., wie es gehen könnte..., das hat ja mittlerweile einen 5 Jahre langen Bart, ohne auch nur die geringste Veränderung.

 Zeit habt Ihr auch alle reichlich, den online seit ihr hier ja fast den gesamten Tag.

 Ich sehe für euch nicht die geringste Chanchse, denn kein einziger hier ist Bereit solche Arbeit wirklich zu übernehmen...

 Und genau damit, weil Ihr keine Alternative auf die Reihe bekommt, die wirklich besser ist, damit stärkt Ihr den DAFV und deshalb wird es den ewig geben und ihr könnt hier weiter seitenweise kritisieren, ohne ein echte Lösung zu haben und auch nur ansatzweise etwas zu bewegen. Und genau das ist das Problem der deutschen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Auch Petra hat eine Art Basisdemokratie und zwar ist das der Kontostand! Die sind bei ihren Aktionen darauf angewiesen, dass  zum Aufrechterhalt des Konstruktes im Gegenzug genug Spendengelder generiert werden. 
Insoweit sind sie auch vom Wohlwollen und der Zustimmung ihrer Klientel abhängig. 
Da läuft es aber umgekehrt: Erst Aktion, dann Kohle!

Bei den eigentlich drängenden angelspezifischen Problematiken braucht eine schlagfähige Truppe derzeit aber tatsächlich wohl kein "Wählervotum" zum Handeln. Da reicht ein Programm der drängenden Probleme schon aus.
Nach dem DAFV kräht danach kein Huhn mehr. Der versenkt sich schon aufgrund seines Stillstandes. Über den wird nur noch gequatscht, weil es ihn noch gibt!

Der Acker schreit einfach nur danach, endlich bestellt zu werden. 

Taktisch zutreffend ist natürlich, dass man nach dessen Untergang noch leichter Zuspruch in einer Sammlung der Versprenkten und Heimatlosen findet.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ganz genau, habe ich auch schon ganz oft geschrieben...
> 
> Man benötigt lediglich 7 Leute um einen Verein zu gründen...
> 
> ...


Meine Meinung! Wenn ich immer höre, man müsste mal, mann sollte mal...dann macht es einfach!!!

 Ich bin den Weg gegangen....wenn Du stolperst gibt es Hähme bis zum Abwinken...wenn was klappt interessiert es kein Aas. Na und? So lange man das Gefühl hat etwas zu bewegen ist alles gut. Deutsche kritisieren gern....wenn ich nach einem Event frage wie es den Leuten gefallen hat...kommen zuerst Beschwerden...Essen zu heiß...Essen zu kalt....Wetter Mist...usw. 

 Hier im AB höre ich seit 5 Jahren immer die gleiche Leier...böse Verbände...mann müsste mal. Bewegt hat niemand was groß hier. Dabei nehme ich die Angeldemo definitiv raus. Das ist aber nicht das AB, dass ist ein Mann der sich engagiert...wie so oft steht und fällt alles mit persönlichen Engagement. 

 Aber wahrscheinlich ist der anonyme PC einfacher zu bedienen, als sich vor Ort selbst zu engagieren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



bastido schrieb:


> .
> Wer, wo, in welches gesellschaftliche Engagement Zeit investiert ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen aber eine Meinung sei jedem zugestanden.
> .




 Ganz genau und da es keinen gibt, der das macht, bleibt auch alles wie es ist..., ist vielleicht auch ganz genau richtig so, dann ja indirekt akzeptiert und gewollt.#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Wie von @Bastido sehr gut beschrieben, muss Interessenvertretung von Anglern für Angler, Angler als Mitglieder, sein.

Lobbyarbeit hat einen Kernbereich, und nur dieser darf zu allem anderen vertreten werden.
Jeder noch so kleine Interessenkonflikt muss ausgeschlossen sein. 
Jedigliche verbal symbolische, verbale und/oder gar argumentative "Solidarisierung" mit Interessensgegnern muss ausgeschlossen sein.

Bezüglich Naturschutz:

Da Naturschutz immer konträrer in den Interessen zu Angeln auftritt,  muss die Interessenvertretung Angeln sich trennscharf zu den  anglereinschränkenden, anglerkonträren Interessenvertretungen verhalten.
 Wenn Angelvertreter aber satzungsmäßig (da ja auch  Naturschutzverband) argumentativ auch die an sich oppositionelle  Interessen vertreten, dann gibt es keine echte Opposition, denn diese  ist bei den beteiligten Parteien mehrheitlich,  faktisch einstimmig.
Dazu muss nicht mal ein Interessenkonflikt innerhalb der Interessenvertretung Angler vorliegen:
*Damit hat der Angler per se systematica schon verloren.*


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Die Ausgangsfrage war ja - wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe, wie ich mir einen Verband/Interessenvertretung wünsche. Und da sage ich nach wie vor ganz klar, dass es in irgendeiner Form demokratisch legitimiert sein muss. Die von Kati angesprochene Variante ist ja so etwas, denn die Vorstände der LVs werden gewählt. 

Nur mal ein Beispiel, um zu verdeutlichen, worauf ich hinauswill: Es werden z. B. von Spendengeldern 3 Leute engagiert, die sich hauptamtlich um die Interessen "der Angler" kümmern. Was macht Euch denn so sicher, dass die Eure Standpukte vertreten? In der Theorie kann man sagen, dass die nur genug Kohle zusammenkriegen, wenn sie genug Spender akquirieren. Heißt, sie müssten also Positionen vertreten, die möglichs vielen Anglern aus dem Herzen sprechen. In der Praxis ist das aber extrem anfällig für gekaufte Einflussnahme. Einige Großspender könnten die Positionen beeinflussen. 



Nein: An irgendeiner Stelle muss ein institutionalierter Willens- und Meinungsbildungsprozess eingebaut werden. Die Idee von Kati ist doch im Prinzip nicht schlecht. Und grundsätzlich bin ich mit Euch einer Meinung: Der Verband sollte sich aufs Wesentliche (Politik) konzentrieren. Die Hauptamtlichen müssen bei den Entscheidern auf dem Schoß sitzen und sich nicht mit der Organisation von Casting-Wettbewerben aufhalten. Das hat mich immer schon immer tierisch genervt, als ich selber GF war. Die Themen brennen einem auf den Fingern und man ist mit Verwaltung beschäftigt ... 



@Kolja: Auch ich halte die Entscheidungsstrukturen für zu lang und schwerfällig. Theoretisch hätte ich allerdings ja schon die Möglichkeit, Einfluss zu nehmen. Ich könnte mit im Verein, auf Kreis- und Landesebene engagieren, mich zu Wahlen aufstellen lassen, etc. Da muss ich aber selbstkritisch sagen: Auch ich kriege den Arsch nicht hoch. Ausreden gibt's viele: Job, Frau, Kinder und letzlich will ich ja auch mal angeln oder jagen gehen. So geht's bestimmt vielen und genau das ist ein Problem.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Georg,

wenn Mitglieder direkt wählen dürfen, entscheiden diese (Basisdemokratie).

Der Berufsverband (ein großer), in dem ich bin, hat so sich orientiert, nachdem die Kritik daran, Funktionäre (wie auch immer diese orgaisatorisch als Delegierte bestimmt waren) stimmen zu lassen.
Jetzt gibt es regionale und überregionale Mitgliederversammlungen, Tagungen, auch Stammtische, regelmäßige Befragungen und Basiswahlen des Vorstandes (und eben auch Abwahlen!).
Das geht eben auch in einem sehr großem Verband! Wenn man will ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@Toni: Finde ich grundsätzlich gut. Man muss halt schauen, wie kleinteilig das sein kann, da man in der Politik ja auch kurzfristige Entscheidungen treffen muss. Aber die Linien müssen absteckt sein und von der Mehrheit getragen werden. Die Grundsätze kann man sich doch einmal im Jahr auf einer Hauptversammlung absegnen lassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Toni: Finde ich grundsätzlich gut. Man muss halt schauen, wie kleinteilig das sein kann, da man in der Politik ja auch kurzfristige Entscheidungen treffen muss. Aber die Linien müssen absteckt sein und von der Mehrheit getragen werden. Die Grundsätze kann man sich doch einmal im Jahr auf einer Hauptversammlung absegnen lassen.



Es geht ja zunächst vorrangig um Eckdaten, die festgelegt und  festgezurrt werden müssen.

Da geht es nicht um Kurzfristigkeit.
Wenn es aber um diese geht, dann ist die Interessenvertretung auch sicher umzusetzen, denn diese bewegt sich allermeist innerhalb der strategischen Ausrichtung ("Eckdaten" s. o.), die ja viel  dem "operativ Schnellem" vorgibt.
Zudem ist durch ständigen Kontakt zur Basis das Meinungsbild gegeben.

Sollte in der Interessenvertretung ein selektives Bild der Meinung der Basis , aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vom Vorstand weitergegeben werden, dann ist die "Abwahl" ja einfach. Das ist einer der Vorteile der Basisdemokratie.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



bastido schrieb:


> So sieht es aus Toni aber dazu gehört die Abkehr von schnöden Machtinteressen und sachfremden Aufgaben, sprich kompletter themenbezogener Strukturwandel. Wenn ein Geschäftsführer eines organisierten Landesverbandes äußert, er Vertritt die Interessen der angeschlossenen Vereine und nicht der Angler, dann wiederspricht dies erstens den Äußerungen des Bundesverbandes und zweitens ist an der Stelle für mich der Drops gelutscht.




Das schließe ich ja eben aus.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



bastido schrieb:


> Wat ein Unsinn, ich werde nicht Koch nur weil ich mir anmaße das Essen im Restaurant zu kritisieren und um Fußballer zu werden bin ich auch zu alt, die Leistung von Union war dieses Jahr trotzdem unterirdisch.
> Wer, wo, in welches gesellschaftliche Engagement Zeit investiert ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen aber eine Meinung sei jedem zugestanden.
> Wenn solche Strukturen erst einmal politisch, gesellschaftlich und vor allem finanziell manifestiert sind, ist ein Antreten dagegen quasi unmöglich. Daher muß dieser Verband weg, bevor etwas neues entstehen kann. Ob man das für möglich hält, ist eine ganz andere Frage.



Ja ja Koch und Fußballer. Das ist das Totschlagargument hier immer schlechthin. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Im Restaurant oder bei Union Berlin kannst Du halt nicht mal einfach mitmischen und selbst kochen oder selbst spielen. 
Beim Verband geht das aber genau so! Es werden händeringend Leute gesucht die sich ehrenamtlich in Angelvereinen engagieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Ich bin zwar nicht Bastido,


aber erkläre mir mal, was ein ehrenamtliches Engagieren im Verein nun hinsichtlich des Verbandes, um den es hier geht, bringt?


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also hebt doch endlich mal euer allerwertesten hoch und macht mal Nägel mit Köpfen, statt hier nur zu schreiben...,


 Da sind sie wieder, diejenigen, die anderen vorwerfen, sie haben das Maul zu halten, weil sie sich selbst nicht engagieren.

Keine Kritik an der Regierung erlaubt, wenn du nicht selbst Parteimitglied bist,
Keine Meinung zum Fußballspiel haben dürfen, weil du nicht selber gegen einen Ball trittst,
...

Und derjenige, der zwar angelt, ehrenamtlich aber "nur" im Altenheim vorliest, hat in dieser Logik beim Thema Angelpolitik auch die Fresse zu halten.
Derjenige, der schlichtweg die Zeit (oder auch Lust) gar nicht hat, sich neben Job, Familie & Co. um was anderes zu kümmern, natürlich als Erstes.

Wahre Demokraten, ich verneige mich.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Bewegt hat niemand was groß hier....


Ohne die Aufklärung durch das AB wären aber vermutl. jede Menge Angler auf _(Mod: gelöscht)_ Verband reingefallen, hm? 



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich ist der anonyme PC einfacher zu bedienen, ...


Sagt derjenige, der statt mit Klarnamen hier gleich mit mehreren Nicknamen unterwegs ist.




bastido schrieb:


> Eine Interessenvertretung für Angler und Angeln hat aus Anglern zu bestehen und nicht aus Vereinen und Verbänden.


 Eine Grundvoraussetzung für jede neue Struktur auf Bundesebene, die dann auch was taugen & bewegen soll, wäre selbstverständlich, dass dein Grundgedanke bereits in den LVs umgesetzt wird.
DA müssen Leute hin, die das Angeln vertreten,
nicht primär Naturschutz oder Bewirtschafterinteressen.
(Wobei eben bei Vereinsvorständen gleiches gelten sollte)

Wäre dies auf LV-Ebene gegeben, kannst du als Lobbyisten sogar einen Profi anheuern, der gar kein Angler ist. 

Das ist ein Job, ein Handwerk.
Entscheident ist was hinten als Ergebnis raus kommt,
nicht was vorne als Motivation rein gesteckt wird.

Wenn dies auf LV-Ebene nicht schon auf Länderebene gegeben ist, wird als BV sowieso jedes Modell nie zufriedenstellend funktionieren.

Eine Reform des BV, eine neues Modell, wird immer nur ein Teilschritt sein können.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da sind sie wieder, diejenigen, die anderen vorwerfen, sie haben das Maul zu halten, weil sie sich selbst nicht engagieren.
> 
> Keine Kritik an der Regierung erlaubt, wenn du nicht selbst Parteimitglied bist,
> Keine Meinung zum Fußballspiel haben dürfen, weil du nicht selber gegen einen Ball trittst,
> ...



Ich habe damit, dass wir hier alle mit Klarnamen arbeiten sollen kein Problem. Nur mach mir das nicht zum Vorwurf das ich, wie alle anderen, hier keinen Klarnamen nutze. Ich bin hier mit einem Profil unterwegs. Nicht 2 oder 3. 

Wie Aufklärung über das AB funktioniert oder jetzt auch über andere "Netzwerke" (gerade auf Facebook erlebt, wo dann eine Dir nahe stehende Person einen Tag später seinen Beitrag gelöscht hat, war aber ganz gut, weil viele Angler auf einmal merkten worum es ihm wirklich geht) , ja dass erlebe ich hautnah mit. Und Sprachstil und Wortwahl sprechen deutliche Sprache wie _(Mod: gelöscht, auch wenn's ein Zitat ist, wollen wir solche Ausdrücke hier nicht lesen)_.

Richtig, Kritik ist gut und wichtig. Nur sollte dann der Kritiker auch von dem Ahnung haben was er kritisiert. 
Ich kann gern die Spieleraufstellung von Union Berlin kritisieren, sollte aber auch etwas Ahnung über Spielerfitness und Taktik haben. Oder mich im Retaurant darüber auslassen, dass der Cateu la Beuf zu trocken ist. Dann sollte ich aber auch wissen, welche Temperatur er wirklich haben sollte. 
 Wenn ich sage, da hat es nicht geschmeckt, muss das nicht am Restaurant liegen, sondern vielleicht auch an meinem Geschmack.

Und ich widerspreche Dir, entscheidend ist die Motivation, damit hinten was richtiges rauskommt. Im Verbandsmileu arbeiten zu 90 % Amateure. Da werden menschliche Fehler gemacht.
Wenn die Leute im März 2019 von mir und meinem _(Mod: gelöscht)_verband genug haben wählen sie jemanden anderes. März 2019 ist Wahl! Eine Direktwahl ohne Auflage, jedes Mitglied kann sich wählen lassen. Wenn ich wieder gewählt werde, schön. Wenn nicht , auch schön. Ich kann mit beiden Sachen leben. Mein Dasein hängt davon nicht ab. Mehr Zeit für angenehme Sachen wie angeln und Familie.
Und wer mich kennt, der weiß, ich meinen es genau so wie ich es sage. Leute wie Du waren nie meine Antrieb für ehrenamtliche Arbeit. Es gab und gib genug Leute, die sich, wie auch am letzten WE dafür bedanken, das wir uns für sie hinstellen und den Laden etwas am laufen halten. klar würde mehr gehen, dachte ich auch am Anfang. Aber viele sind wie Du, lieber zurück lehnen und kritisieren, als einmal anfassen. Schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben. Mit Leuten wie Dir oder TF zu reden ist wenig sinnvoll. Weil ihr Hasskappe aufhabt ........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da sind sie wieder, diejenigen, die anderen vorwerfen, sie haben das Maul zu halten, weil sie sich selbst nicht engagieren.
> 
> .




 Nee, eben gerade nicht, sondern aufmachen, aber richtig, so dass es auch was bewirkt und nicht nur im I-Net verpufft.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Aber viele sind wie Du, lieber zurück lehnen und kritisieren, als einmal anfassen. ...


 Du weißt nicht, was ich anfasse oder nicht.
Du weisst nicht, was irgendein Schreiber oder Leser hier anfasst oder nicht.

NIEMAND muss sich dafür rechtfertigen, 
weder hier noch sonstwo, 
dass er eine Meinung zum Verbandswesen hat und diese kundtut, 
völlig egal was seine Meinung aussieht.

Betroffen von dem, "was hinten raus kommt", sind übrigens alle Angler, 
egal ob organisiert oder nicht, 
egal ob selbst engagiert oder nicht, 
sogar egal ob überhaupt interessiert oder nicht. 
Allein das ist schon mehr Grundlage als überhaupt notwendig, um sich zu äussern, wie auch immer.


----------



## smithie (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja ja Koch und Fußballer. Das ist das Totschlagargument hier immer schlechthin. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Im Restaurant oder bei Union Berlin kannst Du halt nicht mal einfach mitmischen und selbst kochen oder selbst spielen.
> Beim Verband geht das aber genau so! Es werden händeringend Leute gesucht die sich ehrenamtlich in Angelvereinen engagieren.


 Beim Verband geht das genauso?


Um beim Vergleich zu bleiben: ja, das geht, wenn Du ausschließlich das kochst, was die bisherigen Köche anbieten. Willst Du neue Gerichte, kannst Du Dir die Mühe getrost sparen.


 Und so kann man sich dann als Funktionär wieder gemütlich zurück lehnen und machen, was man selbst will - das Fußvolk interessiert es doch eh nicht und bringt sich nicht ein...






Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe damit, dass wir hier alle mit  Klarnamen arbeiten sollen kein Problem. Nur mach mir das nicht zum  Vorwurf das ich, wie alle anderen, hier keinen Klarnamen nutze.


Du hast doch mit dem Vorwurf der Anonymität hier angefangen???


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Die ganze Showveranstaltung in Schönschrift:
https://dafv.de/item/194-angeln-gehoert-zu-deutschland.html

Sehr erhellend das Statement zum nichtöffentlichen Teil,
_'wesentliche Weichen für zukünftige Positionierung wurden gestellt'_.
Ja, welche denn??? #c

5 Jahre nach Fusion & nach rund 10Mio € verbrannten Beitragsgeldern braucht der Laden
a) eine wissenschaftliche Studie, damit überhaupt _'eine Positionierung für die Zukunft gestellt werden kann'_
b) und stellt _'wesentliche Weichen'_, die aber nicht benannt werden können.

Als Satire wär das richtig geil. #q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Ich könnte mir eine Struktur vorstellen, in der die LV eine Aufsichtsrat bilden und die Geschäftsführung des BV einstellen. So hätte man eine mittelbare demokratische Legitimierung, z.B. auch bei der EU Kommission. zudem muss der BV von allem außer Lobbyarbeit freigestellt werden. Dienstleistung etc. können die LV besser leisten.

Ich würde als hauptamtlicher Geschäftsführer machen, vorausgesetzt man zahlt mir ein Gehalt in gehobener B-Besoldung und ich bekäme eine guten PR-Mann/ Frau und einen für Finanzen mit vergleichbarer Besoldung dazu. Ferner die von mir genannten Assitenten/ Sekretäre.


----------



## smithie (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Und wer legt fest, für was dieser Verband steht?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



smithie schrieb:


> Und wer legt fest, für was dieser Verband steht?



Die, die dafür bezahlt werden. Bei Daimler -Benz bestimmen auch nicht die Aktionäre die Verbandspolitik.


----------



## smithie (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die, die dafür bezahlt werden. Bei Daimler -Benz bestimmen auch nicht die Aktionäre die Verbandspolitik.


Also hast Du mehr oder minder genau die gleiche Struktur, abgesehen von nur Hauptberuflern und der BV macht nur noch Lobbyarbeit + LV Verbandsausschuss... äh Aufsichtsrat.


Ansonsten hast Du das gleiche "friss oder stirb" Modell, wie jetzt auch schon.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



smithie schrieb:


> Also hast Du mehr oder minder genau die gleiche Struktur, abgesehen von nur Hauptberuflern und der BV macht nur noch Lobbyarbeit + LV Verbandsausschuss... äh Aufsichtsrat.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten hast Du das gleiche "friss oder stirb" Modell, wie jetzt auch schon.



Nur, das dann gut bezahlte Fachleute am Werk wären und das gestümper aufhört.


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Kolja:


> Bei Daimler -Benz bestimmen auch nicht die Aktionäre die Verbandspolitik.


Zwei Fehler in einem Satz: Daimler-Benz ist eine Aktiengesellschaft und natürlich haben die Aktionäre ein Mitbestimmungsrecht.



> Ferner die von mir genannten Assitenten/ Sekretäre.


Ich persönlich würde als Geschäftsführer Assistentinnen und Sekretärinnen bevorzugen 

Worauf willst du hinaus? Wenige die bestimmen und der Rest ist Zahlungsvieh? Prinzipiell könnte man auch eine GmbH gründen und Angler sind dann nur Kunden.

Meiner Meinung nach ist aber der Verein schon die richtige Gesellschaftsform. Die Probleme stammen eher von der handwerklich schlecht gemachten Fusion und der mangelnden innerverbandliche Einigkeit. Deswegen werden kritische Themen wie C&R und Wettangeln nicht angegangen.

Meine Traumvorstellung wäre ein sehr starker Verband wie der DAV vor der Wende; ein einziger Gewässerfond, nur ein Regionalverband pro Bundesland. Dieser Verband wäre finanziell besser aufgestellt, mind. Budget > 10Mio. Euro. Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband wird aufgegeben und eine Veränderung der Abgabenordnung wird angestrebt und umgesetzt. "Gut bezahlte Fachleute" kann man dann auch problemlos einstellen. Förderung des Angelns als Tradition und sinnvolle Freizeittätigkeit hat als Zweck in der Satzung 1. Priorität. Angeln würde auch staatlich unterstützt.
Das klingt sicher nach Sozialismus, aber nicht alles war mal bei uns schlecht.


----------



## smithie (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur, das dann gut bezahlte Fachleute am Werk wären und das gestümper aufhört.


 Das ist schon richtig, ich habe da aber Bedenken.
Nicht, wenn Du das machst - aber nicht jeder denkt wie Du ;-)


In der EU sitzen auch gut bezahlte Fachleute. Sind wir da wirklich froh drüber?


Ich bin völlig bei Dir, dass ein Modell mit Fachleuten an der Spitze, wie von Dir geschrieben, ein guter Weg wäre.


Es muss aber eine Steuerinstanz geben für diejenigen, um die es geht: die Angler (und in meinen Augen eben nicht die LV).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *FLURFUNK: *Mitgliederentwicklung: Der Verband Rheinischer Fischer hat wohl seine Kündigung zurückgezogen. Einige Teilnehmer äußerten sich zuversichtlich, dass auch die Sachsen bald wieder in den DAFV eintreten werden. Sogar bei den Bayern gibt es wohl positive Signale.




So wissen wir seit heute, dass es sich hierbei wirklich nur um Flurfunk gehandelt hat bzw. bewusst mit falschen Behauptungen versucht wurde, eine positive Stimmung zu erzeugen.

Die Aussagen der betroffenen Verbände hierzu kann man ja seit heute im Netz finden .  Fakt ist, dass die Aussagen auf nachfrage nicht bestätigt bzw. verneint wurden.

Mich würde ja interessieren, wer diesen Flurfunk initiiert hat...

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Seite mit der Info zu den Aussagen der Verbände zur Rückkehr in den DAFV hier verlinken darf (Boardregeln/ unerlaubte Werbung) |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, wer diesen Flurfunk initiiert hat...


 Das wird bewusst gestreut um ja weitere Austritte zu verhindern 
und den Zerfall nicht ganz so katastrophal aussehen zu lassen.

Und nicht nur als Flurfunk hinter vorgehaltener Hand:

auf der diesjährigen JHV von Westfalen und Lippe war es z.B. der als Gast anwesende Präsi Gube von den Rheinischen, 
der das Sachsen-Rückkehr-Märchen ganz offiziell vom Podium runtererzählt hat.
Aber der gilt ja eh als Märchen-Onkel schlechthin.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

Wie Gube abgeht, ist aber schon geil, hm?! :q

Aber ernsthaft: Ist dieser Mann überhaupt/noch befähigt ein solches Amt zu bekleiden?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*

@Kati

In keinster Weise !!! Er ist nicht mehr als ein drittklassiger Büttenredner, aber was solls, jeder kriegt irgendwann das, was er verdient, auch die im Rheinischen organisierten Vereine. 
Seit der JHV des Rheinischen bin ich mit der Sache durch, geangelt wird demnächst in Holland.......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAFV Jahreshauptversammlung 2018*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir eine Struktur vorstellen, in der die LV eine Aufsichtsrat bilden und die Geschäftsführung des BV einstellen. So hätte man eine mittelbare demokratische Legitimierung, z.B. auch bei der EU Kommission. zudem muss der BV von allem außer Lobbyarbeit freigestellt werden. Dienstleistung etc. können die LV besser leisten.
> 
> Ich würde als hauptamtlicher Geschäftsführer machen, vorausgesetzt man zahlt mir ein Gehalt in gehobener B-Besoldung und ich bekäme eine guten PR-Mann/ Frau und einen für Finanzen mit vergleichbarer Besoldung dazu. Ferner die von mir genannten Assitenten/ Sekretäre.




Ich würde als Organisator und Taktiker mitmachen. Gegen Spesen und kleines Gehalt. Wenn am Anfang noch kein Geld da ist, nur gegen Spesen.


----------

